# Sex work isnt empowering



## Niggaplease (Jul 7, 2020)

So I used to hang out a lot on r\gender critical because that was the sub that redpilled me on liberal feminism. Now that's gone, in the dust. I mind as well share this one deep revelation.
Liberal feminism has gotten feminism wrong. Why you may ask? because of corruption from deviants and troons. What started off as a good thing turned to shit the minute sexual deviants tried to use it as banner to justify deviancy. The sexual revolution, was never about women. It doesn't make sense in regards to feminism, how does engaging in behaviors that benefit men in general equal empowering?
My thoughts on sex work is it isn't empowering as people claim to be. How can I say because at one point I chose to engage in it, yet others are forced into it, that my choice is empowering? I mean yes at some point I did chose to do it freely. Yes the nature of my niche meant instead of me being the object of subjugation and humiliation the role was switched to the client. One can argue that the fact I was in the domination scene, that my choice was empowered. Yet my case is the exception not the rule. Despite power dynamic I held I was still objectified. Little more than a fetish dispenser, even if I was the controller. How can that be considered feminist? What's even worse is those screaming for sex work to be accepted, fail to see that not everyone goes in willingly. Who legitimately wakes up one day and thinks, I'm going to do something degrading for work, and not have an underlying issue. A lot of women suffer from issues, like lack of money, or drug addiction. it's a system that churns and burns through women.A system despite its sacredness to the left leaves a myriad of problems. I serves only men not women, yet to criticize it is misgyonistic. Liberal feminism fails because it puts feelings above reality. That would eventually be our undoing.
Liberal feminism needs to drop intersectionality, and divorce themselves from social justice if they want succeed. Radical feminism only dwells on the problem never a solution.  All they're currently doing is making problems worse.


----------



## Blasterisk (Jul 7, 2020)

Pfft, I only feel empowered after being used for my body that will fade in a decade or two, and ignored for any actual worth as a person I might have.

Putting people down is the only way to bring anyone up, yanno?


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Jul 7, 2020)

The solution is antithetical to radical feminism; so of course they only dwell on the problem. It's the same for the 'gay conservatives' that complain about moral decay but don't offer anything in terms of how to reverse the issue. A strong and healthy family dynamic raises healthy children that become healthy adults who go on to be productive members of society. 

Radfems don't like the family part because it includes men and boys.


----------



## Quoookie (Jul 7, 2020)

Stop thinking so much...about EVERYTHING. Get on your corner(s)online and the streets, STFU, and make some money no matter what it takes. You're welcome.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 7, 2020)

Blasterisk said:


> Pfft, I only feel empowered after being used for my body that will fade in a decade or two, and ignored for any actual worth as a person I might have.
> 
> Putting people down is the only way to bring anyone up, yanno?


it's a lie most women have bought.


Johan Schmidt said:


> The solution is antithetical to radical feminism; so of course they only dwell on the problem. It's the same for the 'gay conservatives' that complain about moral decay but don't offer anything in terms of how to reverse the issue. A strong and healthy family dynamic raises healthy children that become healthy adults who go on to be productive members of society.
> 
> Radfems don't like the family part because it includes men and boys.


yup and liberal feminism is all about sex and sucking patriarchy's cock as a means of empowerment.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 7, 2020)

Post tits.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 7, 2020)

Less talky, more titty.


----------



## Quoookie (Jul 7, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> Post tits.


So long as she is under 60 (preferably under 35)....shit gets pretty nasty of that. I might need a barf bag if you into the worthless senile geriatrics.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 7, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> Post tits.


here ya go


----------



## Ivan Shatov (Jul 7, 2020)

Dated a girl once who turned out to be a whore.

She had an ivy league degree, super smart and I never would have suspected. Thought she worked in medical claims.

She actually danced at a strip club while she was waiting for her ex-Marine boyfriend to get out of prison for beating her. She had an insane attachment and totally degraded herself to be with him.

He got out of jail and followed her coming to my house. He beat the shit out of me for being with her, thought I was going to die. We found out she'd been whoring because I'd never given her any money, but she had like $200k in their joint bank account. It wasn't coming from the stripping.

He went back to jail shortly after that. She sent me all these texts apologizing for what he did, but I never spoke to her again.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 7, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> View attachment 1434079
> here ya go


Post your mammaries you whore. Either shut up about being a camgirl, or show us the goods.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 7, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> Post your mammaries you whore. Either shut up about being a camgirl, or show us the goods.


no I can show you a nice pair of moobs tho.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jul 7, 2020)

people have known for thousands of years that being a whore is the most degrading thing one can possibly do. this is some of the most self-evident shit ever.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 7, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> no I can show you a nice pair of moobs tho.


No thanks. Let me know when you post your tits and/or decide to stop being an attention whore.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Jul 7, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> yup and liberal feminism is all about sex and sucking patriarchy's cock as a means of empowerment.


I disagree, the sex positive thing is a symptom rather than an end. It's an easy path to power through corporate means. Sex sells, sexual empowerment and the alienation of men by turning sex into a hostile gatekeeping action on behalf of women rather than a positive one does little more than empower companies and give women the illusion of power. 

I'm no feminist ally; but I do agree with a lot of what someone like Greer has to say (especially re; the trannies) about the nuclear family where she notes that the consumerist, isolated structure of it is not healthy for women (or for men, or fucking anyone!).


----------



## Bloitzhole (Jul 7, 2020)

I always figured the liberal leftist / feminist position is more along the lines of "Don't outlaw it, since it's always gonna be a thing, but make sure it's as safe for those that do it as possible", but that might just be my skewered european perspective (fx any sort of "pimping" is illegal where I usually live, all sex workers have to be self employed, regular medial checks etc). 
Never heard anything about liberating. Got any links or screencaps to that nonsense perchance? I'd love to see how they try to argue "liberation".


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Jul 7, 2020)

Actually to slightly suck Greers clit some more. 




She raises the idea at 9:45 that in the modern world the only way girls can seemingly have a good time is to go out and be a tramp; men don't  date anymore so there's no male/female dynamic in the act of going out, but rather that it's groups of women going out with predatory men acting to take advantage of that dearth of options for girls. I think that in a microcosm is the cause of sex work being seen as 'empowering' or glamorous. It's part of a larger problem within society that we don't have healthy outlets for girls and boys, men or women. 

What we have is the intrusion of both spaces into each others. Women are expected to just get on and be equal to the lads, they can go out and get shitfaced and there shouldn't be a risk, they can engage in seedy actions and there isn't a risk or much harm (men also shouldn't be using sex works btw, don't do that shit.). Men consume porn, so of course it should be fine if women star in it, it's HEALTHY!; and so on. Modern feminist thought has become warped to see men and women as absolute equals rather than broadening the horizons of women away from a male sphere. So you get the bizarre situation of anti feminist mindsets like my own being centred around removing women from male spheres starting with the most degernate aspects. 

Women should not be in porn because porn is bad for you regardless of gender, same for sex work, same for combat, or sewer work. But the reality is that someone has to do it; and masculinity acts as a preparation for performing these jobs. (Not the porn or sex work part) Where myself and Greer differ of course is that I also believe in the encompassing power of the state, limitations on speech and action and that men and women have a duty to the state to have good, healthy families.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 7, 2020)

Bloitzhole said:


> I always figured the liberal leftist / feminist position is more along the lines of "Don't outlaw it, since it's always gonna be a thing, but make sure it's as safe for those that do it as possible", but that might just be my skewered european perspective (fx any sort of "pimping" is illegal where I usually live, all sex workers have to be self employed, regular medial checks etc).
> Never heard anything about liberating. Got any links or screencaps to that nonsense perchance? I'd love to see how they try to argue "liberation".


most of my libfem friends are all about it. Like I written this post today because for the 100th time I've heard from one of my friends gone on about how much money she made fucking horse dildos.


Johan Schmidt said:


> I disagree, the sex positive thing is a symptom rather than an end. It's an easy path to power through corporate means. Sex sells, sexual empowerment and the alienation of men by turning sex into a hostile gatekeeping action on behalf of women rather than a positive one does little more than empower companies and give women the illusion of power.
> 
> I'm no feminist ally; but I do agree with a lot of what someone like Greer has to say (especially re; the trannies) about the nuclear family where she notes that the consumerist, isolated structure of it is not healthy for women (or for men, or fucking anyone!).


yeah I agree nuclear family can solve some of the issues it doesn't cover all aspects such as human trafficking.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Jul 7, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> yeah I agree nuclear family can solve some of the issues it doesn't cover all aspects such as human trafficking.


I am not advocating for the nuclear family. I think the nuclear structure is bad for the family and only good for modern capital. I would advocate for an extended family unit; as it provides a strong support network for men and women and acts a shame/approval system to curtail bad behaviour. Ideally this would be backed by the state as well which would offer support for men and women; but also act to curtail behaviour. 

Human trafficking is an issue of economy and criminality (which likely feed into one another); human trafficking is generally Poor nation ---> rich nation, and poor area ---> rich area. Even when done on ethnic lines ala Rotheram it followed a pattern of lower income girls being exploited. If you're a rich country then it's women being brought into your nation which you can probably curtail by just not letting people enter the country; and then tracking the ones that do, and if you're a poorer country then have the police hang human traffickers, and engage in programs to locate and root out the gangs of them. Crime limiting measures.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Jul 7, 2020)

The whole reason "sex work as empowerment" is being pushed is because elite sex trafficking rings want to be able to operate openly and anyone trying to escape or call out slavery can be dismissed as crazy or suffering some internalized oppression


----------



## Save Goober (Jul 7, 2020)

Yes, it should be fairly obvious that being masturbation fodder for men isn't empowering.
I think there were good intentions about reducing stigma for actual sex workers from the start, but it's morphed into something hideous. Porn is a multi billion dollar industry with a high stake in getting as many fresh young women involved with the industry as possible. You don't have to follow the money very far to see who benefits from young women being more open to getting into sex work.
I feel bad for young women getting sucked in but I don't think anything will change until more of them get out and speak out about it, because anyone else that does gets shut down as a right wing troll lol.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jul 7, 2020)

Ehhhh still beats call centre sales work.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Jul 7, 2020)

Emperor Julian said:


> Ehhhh still beats call centre sales work.


Fuck, you've gone through the hell of that as well then? 

Working in a call centre made me want to deepthroat a fucking mossberg.


----------



## Trapitalism (Jul 7, 2020)

Niggaplease said:
			
		

> So I used to hang out a lot on *r/gendercritical*"


There's your problem.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jul 7, 2020)

Johan Schmidt said:


> Fuck, you've gone through the hell of that as well then?
> 
> Working in a call centre made me want to deepthroat a fucking mossberg.



If it came down to a choice between becoming a shemale porn star getting railed by midgets while fat men fuckmy partner vs working another 2 years on a call centre it would come down to if I have to listen to my one of my calls at the end of the shifts again.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Jul 7, 2020)

>deep revelation
>whoring is bad, m'kay

Wow, who'd have ever known.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Jul 7, 2020)

Emperor Julian said:


> If it came down to a choice between becoming a shemale porn star getting railed by midgets while fat men rail my partner and working another 2 years on a call centre it would come down to if I have to listen to my one of my calls at the end of the shifts again.


Jesus I know the feeling. I got spotty memory from my time in the centre; I worked for SITEL (shitel) for an insurance company that was on fire and going under, some of the calls I got genuinely made me doubt the existence of good as a concept. I remember telling one guy that I couldn't issue a repair for his ten year old fridge on a five year long repair plan, he called me a cunt down the phone and said he didn't want a repair, I offered a refund for the plan and he said 'Oh I get it! You don't wanna do the repair." I legit had a roaring sound in my ears as my blood pressure hit quad digits. In the end I just put the phone down on him and took the lost call penalty to my bonus.

I was one of the stupid cunts that made it to manager as well; and I had to sit in on a meeting where a teenage girl was reprimanded for being found sobbing in the bathroom because she spent too long on Aux 2, and personal time was Aux 3. No fucks given that she was having a breakdown, just a telling off for not using the dedicated 'having a breakdown' dial code.

I have never given less of a fuck yet been so stressed at work than when I did call centre work. I'd sit at my desk on lunch and watch the seconds tick down until I needed to be back on; and not give SITEL a single second more than I was contractually mandated; to the point where I was ignoring manager calls from the scum in the bays because I still had eight seconds on my break. While at the same time I'd come in twenty minutes late and just ask another manager to adjust my chronos for me so no one knew because I had to physically psych myself up to avoid snapping and screaming at people when I came into work.

Call centres are a very unique kind of hell that I am 100% not adapted for. It is no joke to say that I had a less stressful life when I was living for six months in the woods in a tent because I was homeless than when I worked for SITEL. Literal Homelessness is preferable to working in a call centre. Being homeless didn't make me weigh up the cost/benefit of bringing a handgun to work and showing my boss how much I hated my job.

EDIT: Fucking hell I'm getting a headache thinking about it again!


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 8, 2020)

Emperor Julian said:


> If it came down to a choice between becoming a shemale porn star getting railed by midgets while fat men fuckmy partner vs working another 2 years on a call centre it would come down to if I have to listen to my one of my calls at the end of the shifts again.


yeah depending on the call center you may be getting actually fucked by the boss anyway.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 8, 2020)

On what basis do you say that feminism was a good thing? What are your axioms, assumptions, reasons for supporting the idea that feminism was a good thing?

As an additional question, have you considered the possibility that they have gotten feminism right (as in: as extension of its genesis) and you've gotten it wrong?


----------



## The giant penis of doom (Jul 8, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> On what basis do you say that feminism was a good thing? What are your axioms, assumptions, reasons for supporting the idea that feminism was a good thing?
> 
> As an additional question, have you considered the possibility that they have gotten feminism right (as in: as extension of its genesis) and you've gotten it wrong?



That's a very important shit to bring up. Feminism is and was and always will be a load of horseshit. Patriarchy theory is a Disney villain. As a political movement it'll never run out of issues to solve, that's how political movements work.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 8, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> On what basis do you say that feminism was a good thing? What are your axioms, assumptions, reasons for supporting the idea that feminism was a good thing?
> 
> As an additional question, have you considered the possibility that they have gotten feminism right (as in: as extension of its genesis) and you've gotten it wrong?


when it was originally about equal rights, like I'm talking before the sexual revolution. after the sexual revolution everything went to shit, culminating when the troons decided their depraved behaviors such as dressing up as a woman grants automatic womanhood.
no, they haven't gotten it right they're serving a system that while on one hand claims isn't feminist, on the other actively engage in it selling it as empowerment. If a system is sexist wouldn't it make sense not to engage in it? I don't believe men are inherently evil and sexist, I mean really they're cucked;  cis men pose no more a threat than your average normie. Yet what gets me is the easy acceptance of troons. I see it as black face. Its sexual deviancy at its finest. Men aren't misogynistic but troons are, it's like 99 percent of them delude woman hood down to tits ass slutty clothes make up and sex. It's like all the problems in one package and somehow they're accepted as bona fide women, yet normie men are pigs for liking it. What started off as literally wanting rights became a system to embrace society's ills and advocate engaging it as empowerment. Dissent isn't possible and those who want to disagree are stuck with not being able too.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 8, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> when it was originally about equal rights, like I'm talking before the sexual revolution. after the sexual revolution everything went to shit, culminating when the troons decided their depraved behaviors such as dressing up as a woman grants automatic womanhood.



1. It was never about equal rights. It was about more rights for women. It never extended for example the same custody rights to men as it did for women and it never extended the same kind of quota's to men as it did to women, in any if the countries it was applied to. In sweden for example, the gender equality in education rules were scrapped the moment the first boy tried to get into female majority university. The fact that not a single feminist, you or old protested this, shows that it was never about equal rights.

Same thing in british universities where there couldn't even be a day to talk about male suicide. Their words were (paraphrased) "we'll focus on getting to gender equality by focussing on the problems women face."

2. You can't have equal rights without equal responsibility.

So no, even then it wasn't about equal rights. But let's assume that it was, why would equal rights be good?


----------



## MemeGrey (Jul 8, 2020)

Tldr; I'm a dried up hag and nobody objectifies me anymore


----------



## дядя Боря (Jul 8, 2020)

Islam is NOT wrong about women. Honestly, if I didn't despise that moon cult so much, I'd totally convert.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 8, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> 1. It was never about equal rights. It was about more rights for women. It never extended for example the same custody rights to men as it did for women and it never extended the same kind of quota's to men as it did to women, in any if the countries it was applied to. In sweden for example, the gender equality in education rules were scrapped the moment the first boy tried to get into female majority university. The fact that not a single feminist, you or old protested this, shows that it was never about equal rights.
> 
> Same thing in british universities where there couldn't even be a day to talk about male suicide. Their words were "we'll focus on getting to gender equality by focussing on the problems women face."
> 
> ...


Well do you want your livelihood dependant on someone else?  Do you want your only prospects be marriage or some shitty job because your not educated? the ability to vote? the ability to prosecute if a man beats you? I'm talking about way before feminism got crazy.


----------



## Chad Nasty (Jul 8, 2020)

What part of sucking dicks for money was empowering to you in the first place?


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 8, 2020)

SickNastyBastard said:


> What part of sucking dicks for money was empowering to you in the first place?


I'm speaking in the general sense.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jul 8, 2020)

SickNastyBastard said:


> What part of sucking dicks for money was empowering to you in the first place?


I consider it a community service. It's the only way incels are gonna get any.


----------



## Chad Nasty (Jul 8, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> I'm speaking in the general sense.


Because the dipshits in society need a hard cope to handle all their bad decisions. Anybody telling you that sucking dicks for money is empowering is either a hooker, a whore or a dipshit. None of those are mutually exclusive categories. I've never heard the ideal outside the internet, but I'd sure as hell take the opportunity to mog some fags if I did. Bad decisions aren't meant to be empowering.



Fagatron said:


> I consider it a community service. It's the only way incels are gonna get any.


I don't care what people do for tax free revenue, but I'd be hard pressed to find prostitution as an altruistic endeavor.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 8, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> Well do you want your livelihood dependant on someone else?  Do you want your only prospects be marriage or some shitty job because your not educated? the ability to vote? the ability to prosecute if a man beats you? I'm talking about way before feminism got crazy.



Everybody's livelihood is dependant on other people. Your conception of "independance" is juvenile. Over a lifetime, on average men pay taxes and women receive benefits. The studies have been done. So women still depend on men, they just don't have to give anything in return. Yay equality.

If you ignore the US, it was very rare for there to be a significant difference in when men and women got the vote. In my country the difference is literally two years. That means there were only two votes where men in general got to vote before women were allowed in. It wasn't feminism that moved this, just the general move towards suffrage.

There was prosecution of men who were violent and there still is underprosecution of women who are violent, so you still don't care about equality and nor did your conception of "before feminism got crazy".

So the one point left is education.

The amount of women that only work part time after using all the sparse resources to become doctors (you have to both pass certain grades and win a lottery in the NL to be allowed to be educated to become a doctor) should tell you that it's rather inefficient. I'm not sure if it's the same in the US, but I presume it is. Great use of societal resources.

Besides, there have been educated women since ancient rome. It's not like there was a complete barrier on education.

Here's two questions to get you thinking:

1. How did various western societies treat men who were beat by their wives?
2. Besides the one or two examples that feminists like to trot out, what was the legal precedence to deal with domestic violence? What was the common way of dealing with it?

----

I'm treating this with far more seriousness than your comments so far seem to merit. I'm giving you a chance to prove yourself. Because it's funny for a professional cocksucker to say feminism was good because it allowed education for women. Like, what part of your life shows that you care at all about that? If you care about not having your livelihood being dependant on men, why did you choose the line of work where that relationship is most visceral?


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Jul 8, 2020)

You were a dom that put cucks in their place. Nigga please.


----------



## emo goff (Jul 8, 2020)

I don't understand why you wouldn't try to get any job first before going straight to "yes being a prostitute is for me" when you had the choice. Even working at mcdonalds or cleaning bathrooms would be better risk-wise and you'd actually be able to put it on a resume. I mean all those pictures, contacts etc are going to be out there forever and if one of those "clients" decides to become a professional stalker then your life will become hell.

Of course you are going to be a "fetish dispenser" because you turned yourself into a product to be bought.

I just don't understand, yeah you might have been abused and all that but you still can think for yourself in the moment? And just give a minute's thought to what your life will be like. Unless you're just letting every single of your thoughts be a mirror of Twitter you should be able to realize that no part of it is empowering or even a positive thing.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 8, 2020)

emo goff said:


> I don't understand why you wouldn't try to get any job first before going straight to "yes being a prostitute is for me" when you had the choice. Even working at mcdonalds or cleaning bathrooms would be better risk-wise and you'd actually be able to put it on a resume. I mean all those pictures, contacts etc are going to be out there forever and if one of those "clients" decides to become a professional stalker then your life will become hell.
> 
> Of course you are going to be a "fetish dispenser" because you turned yourself into a product to be bought.
> 
> I just don't understand, yeah you might have been abused and all that but you still can think for yourself in the moment? And just give a minute's thought to what your life will be like. Unless you're just letting every single of your thoughts be a mirror of Twitter you should be able to realize that no part of it is empowering or even a positive thing.


At the time I was kind of working at McDonald's, while going to school and even then not being able to cover my bills. Poverty is really a good motivator, I wasn't a straight up prostitute as I never sold straight up sex, it was more guys paid me to humiliate them in various ways. online.
My point is just because I chose to do it doesn't mean it's the case for everyone. Neither is it empowering. just because something can be the exception it's not the rule.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Jul 8, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> At the time I was kind of working at McDonald's, while going to school and even then not being able to cover my bills. Poverty is really a good motivator, I wasn't a straight up prostitute as I never sold straight up sex, *it was more guys paid me to humiliate them in various ways. online.*
> My point is just because I chose to do it doesn't mean it's the case for everyone. Neither is it empowering. just because something can be the exception it's not the rule.


 
Dunno why but this amuses the shit out of me.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Jul 8, 2020)

Return of the Freaker said:


> The whole reason "sex work as empowerment" is being pushed is because elite sex trafficking rings want to be able to operate openly and anyone trying to escape or call out slavery can be dismissed as crazy or suffering some internalized oppression


I think it's much simpler than that. The internet knocked down the wall between the world of sex work (broadly construed) and the normal world. This created two populations of people in need of a narrative:
- Women who decided to walk the path of the e-thot rather than getting a normal job
- People who were already in the sex industry and suddenly felt the need (or opportunity) to justify themselves to the world at large

Feminism simply provided the rhetorical tools and ideological frameworks that these eager consumers picked up. No need for a mastermind behind the scenes when the phenomenon of "empowermen" was self-organizing.

EDIT: "empowermen" is a typo but I'm leaving it in because the inevitable result of "empowered sex workers" is... empowering men.


----------



## Merried Senior Comic (Jul 8, 2020)

Aside from those in human trafficking, selling ass, be it online or off is 100% the choice of the person doing the selling. It's not capitalism's fault, it's not muh patriarchy's fault. You chose to sell your body.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 8, 2020)

Johan Schmidt said:


> Dunno why but this amuses the shit out of me.


yeah watching guys hulmiate themselves and doing fucked up things with their dicks loses it charm after awhile. I literally watched a guy on Skype make out with his sex doll Chris Chan style. Another dressed up as fido and ate dog food.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Jul 8, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> yeah watching guys hulmiate themselves and doing fucked up things with their dicks loses it charm after awhile. I literally watched a guy on Skype make out with his sex doll Chris Chan style. Another dressed up as fido and ate dog food.


It's a job. Anything you have to do as a job will eventually become mundane; a friend of mine is in the Royal Marines and he finds the idea of smashing through a wall and beating a man to death with a sledgehammer to be a mundane activity at this point.


----------



## дядя Боря (Jul 8, 2020)

I don't understand the point of "feminism" because unlike Marx who at least wrote a manifesto that outlined the issues and people who came after him added unto it. The feminist idea, I have no idea what it is, it doesn't help that voices of few sane feminists are drowned in the chorus of idiot dumb thots.

Women want to be equal to men? That's imposible, as impossible as it is for an average man to have vaj/titties, be attractive and all other shit women are better at. Hard labor, dying in wars ... ? You really want that? For every CEO with a cushy 6 figure job there are tens of thousands of grunts, shit-pumpers, hard laborers.

I grew up in the Soviet Union. Heavy work takes toll on bodies of men. It does worse on bodies of women. A lot of 50s looking babushkas are barely getting into 30s, but they are already washed out and worn out. Is this what you want, you want this equality?


----------



## Save Goober (Jul 8, 2020)

Johan Schmidt said:


> Dunno why but this amuses the shit out of me.


It sounds like she was getting paid for the work we do here for free.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 8, 2020)

melty said:


> It sounds like she was getting paid for the work we do here for free.


Yeah you can think about it that way. unlike regular cam whores, most of my shit was bearing witness to the degeneracy that strikes the bored 1 percent. Imagine a rich CEO with a lot of money wearing a diaper and a tutu. Or him living off ramen not because he has to but because he paid some random chick on the internet five hundred a month to tell him to live off a dollar a day. I guess having money to buy regular sex on a whim can make makes regular sex boring.


----------



## The giant penis of doom (Jul 9, 2020)

дядя Боря said:


> I don't understand the point of "feminism" because unlike Marx who at least wrote a manifesto that outlined the issues and people who came after him added unto it. The feminist idea, I have no idea what it is, it doesn't help that voices of few sane feminists are drowned in the chorus of idiot dumb thots.
> 
> Women want to be equal to men? That's imposible, as impossible as it is for an average man to have vaj/titties, be attractive and all other shit women are better at. Hard labor, dying in wars ... ? You really want that? For every CEO with a cushy 6 figure job there are tens of thousands of grunts, shit-pumpers, hard laborers.
> 
> I grew up in the Soviet Union. Heavy work takes toll on bodies of men. It does worse on bodies of women. A lot of 50s looking babushkas are barely getting into 30s, but they are already washed out and worn out. Is this what you want, you want this equality?



So basically your argument against feminism is not that it's a political movement and an ideology based on a hill of shit, but that you don't want responsibilities. Very first wave of you, women fought against suffragettes as well, because they thought it's about equality, and fuck going to war amiright (I agree with that sentiment, but due to my genitals, I'm fucked). Lucky for the ladies, feminism was never about equality.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 9, 2020)

melty said:


> It sounds like she was getting paid for the work we do here for free.



Not really. The twot is trying to distance herself from the sordidness of what she did. She still had to be visually appealing, dress up (or down) and play the role of whatever the specific fantasies of the john of the day were. Imagine having chris chan tell you how you should treat him and having to go along with it and pretend to be in charge of the interaction. Like, you can't just point and laugh (though it's part of it), you have to make fun of them in the way they want to be made fun of. So for one she'll have to threaten in detail how she's going to crush his hairy ballsac, and another wants her to talk to him as if he's her child and so on.

You can see it in this:



Niggaplease said:


> Yeah you can think about it that way



Translation: Yeah, if you think about it in that way, it's easier to live with myself.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 9, 2020)

Bitch, just go back in the kitchen and make me a sandwich.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 9, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> Bitch, just go back in the kitchen and make me a sandwich.


what kind of sandwich?


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 9, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> what kind of sandwich?


BLT.

With mayo and ketchup.


----------



## Merried Senior Comic (Jul 9, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> BLT.
> 
> With mayo and ketchup.


>ketchup

Literal subhuman.


----------



## Fougaro (Jul 9, 2020)

дядя Боря said:


> I don't understand the point of feminism (...)


_"I have a vagina. Give me gibs Daddy government!"_


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Jul 9, 2020)

@Niggaplease  we need pics, otherwise it's bullshit


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Jul 9, 2020)

Feminism has a short history. In the scope of all history ~200 years is a short time. However in roughly 3-4 generations the role of women has completely changed in society, as well as the structure of society itself. What's funny and at the same time horrifying is that people actually think that "_we figured it out." _like, in the past 100 years we discarded monarchy and tradition because supposedly it was "wrong," and traded it for liberal democracy which is supposedly "right." And most people believe in democracy, they have no conception of any other form of government, and if they have a vague conception they think that it's the worst thing in the world. 

Authoritarian Imperial Germany had, arguably, better living standards than liberal Britain, and even Warsaw pact countries had reasonably good living standards. There is no correlation between living in a democratic country and having good living standards, none whatsoever. Do you really think it was a coincidence that the first nuclear bombs were dropped by a democracy? Bob Lazar told me that aliens started visiting earth after the nuclear bombs were dropped. Ancient aliens taught people psychic powers so they could build the pyramids 13k years ago, and we just forget that? We must return to tradition and reconnect with our psychic ancestors.


----------



## The best and greatest (Jul 9, 2020)

Oh really? A job that demands you commoditize your corporeal being to serve others isn't empowering?


----------



## byuu (Jul 9, 2020)

I hate when feminists go on about "objectifying".
Sure sex work is objectifying because it is still _work_.
You're paid to get shit done.
I don't care what an amazing person my cashier is, he/she is just an object for my desire to get my purchases checked out.

If you want people to actually care about you while having sex, try having a long-term relationship instead of whoring yourself out.


----------



## дядя Боря (Jul 9, 2020)

The giant penis of doom said:


> So basically your argument against feminism is not that it's a political movement and an ideology based on a hill of shit, but that you don't want responsibilities. Very first wave of you, women fought against suffragettes as well, because they thought it's about equality, and fuck going to war amiright (I agree with that sentiment, but due to my genitals, I'm fucked). Lucky for the ladies, feminism was never about equality.





Fougaro said:


> _"I have a vagina. Give me gibs Daddy government!"_



that's basically it. There is no clear definition on what feminism is, it's just an umbrella catch all for complaining thots that's impossible to argue with and only leads to ignoring dumb broads. If there is one trait common to all feminists is that it's heavy on gibs and not so much on gives/ responsibilities.

I am looking forward to advancing troon tech as it has played a number on women sports and will lead to no less hilarity when traps become harder to detect.


----------



## Terrorist (Jul 9, 2020)

The only people who say prostitution empowers them are middle class bimbos who make OnlyFans out of some combo of mental illness, sluttiness and laziness. For the vast majority it's a shameful thing they have to do to survive or because they were forced. And even those empowered sluts 4 Bernie tend to become miserable sooner or later, as many will freely admit they depend on an unholy cocktail of SSRIs to get through the day.

Overall, we need to reconsider women's rights in society. Women don't have as much agency as men (being more easily brainwashed into thinking, for example, that whoredom is empowering), and therefore shouldn't be given the same level of freedom to make their own choices, for their own good. Another is a return to traditional sexual mores in general where the only person a man/woman sleeps with is his/her spouse and prostitution carries high social and legal penalties.

No wave of feminism is good for society, not even the 1st.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 9, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> BLT.
> 
> With mayo and ketchup.


I fail at making blts so I made a mcblt.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 9, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> I fail at making blts so I made a mcblt.


Alright, that's it.

I want a divorce.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 9, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> Alright, that's it.
> 
> I want a divorce.


Well in ny it's a common property state so yes you can divorce but I get half your shit. As well as alimony.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 9, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> Well in ny it's a common property state so yes you can divorce but I get half your shit. As well as alimony.


No, I will prove to the judges that you are a slut, disloyal, and not worthy of alimony and my shit whatsoever.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 9, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> No, I will prove to the judges that you are a slut, disloyal, and not worthy of alimony and my shit whatsoever.


you forget  courts always rule in favor of women. XD jk


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 9, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> XD jk


OH YOU LAMPSHADE, BUT YOU KNOW WHAT YOU SAID IS TRUE.


----------



## Getting tard comed (Jul 9, 2020)

Johan Schmidt said:


> Actually to slightly suck Greers clit some more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does she ever address why things are the way they are? Something happened in the 60's


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 9, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> OH YOU LAMPSHADE, BUT YOU KNOW WHAT YOU SAID IS TRUE.


shut up and eat your mcblt. It's getting cold.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 9, 2020)

Has @Niggaplease posted her tits yet?


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Jul 9, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> Has @Niggaplease posted her tits yet?


No, now she's LARP'ing ironically with simps. 
Take the girl out of the slutshow, can't take the slut out of the girl I guess.


----------



## HonestJohn2376 (Jul 9, 2020)

Terrorist said:


> Overall, we need to reconsider women's rights in society. Women don't have as much agency as men (being more easily brainwashed into thinking, for example, that whoredom is empowering), and therefore shouldn't be given the same level of freedom to make their own choices, for their own good. Another is a return to traditional sexual mores in general where the only person a man/woman sleeps with is his/her spouse and prostitution carries high social and legal penalties.
> 
> No wave of feminism is good for society, not even the 1st.



Last time I checked, ill-informed men with poor judgment existed in every sphere of human life. There would hardly be any lolcows worth mocking if such men did not exist.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Jul 9, 2020)

HonestJohn2376 said:


> Last time I checked, ill-informed men with poor judgment existed in every sphere of human life. There would hardly be any lolcows worth mocking if such men did not exist.


That doesn't matter, really, because only the best rise to the top, and the men who are in the affairs of government are the best. To what is best for me, it's better to Thomas Hobbes of Malmesbury to the empire has risen to the top. I was impressed.


----------



## Terrorist (Jul 9, 2020)

HonestJohn2376 said:


> Last time I checked, ill-informed men with poor judgment existed in every sphere of human life. There would hardly be any lolcows worth mocking if such men did not exist.



Yeah, but that doesn't negate the flaws in women's judgement.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Jul 9, 2020)

Remember everyone, sign a prenup before you order your BLT.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 9, 2020)

HonestJohn2376 said:


> Last time I checked, ill-informed men with poor judgment existed in every sphere of human life. There would hardly be any lolcows worth mocking if such men did not exist.



But do well-informed women with good judgement exist in any sphere of human life?


----------



## Cheetahman (Jul 9, 2020)

HonestJohn2376 said:


> Last time I checked, ill-informed men with poor judgment existed in every sphere of human life. There would hardly be any lolcows worth mocking if such men did not exist.


See, they claim to want equality, and yet they can't even match the prowess of male lolcows, #MABTW


----------



## Cyclonus (Jul 9, 2020)

They get paid money to have sex. Throw in a tree and a fat guy and you've got christmas.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jul 9, 2020)

DumbDude42 said:


> people have known for thousands of years that being a whore is the most degrading thing one can possibly do. this is some of the most self-evident shit ever.



It's the only profession where you lose value for having more experience.


----------



## Mr. Bung (Jul 9, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> Yeah you can think about it that way. unlike regular cam whores, most of my shit was bearing witness to the degeneracy that strikes the bored 1 percent. Imagine a rich CEO with a lot of money wearing a diaper and a tutu. Or him living off ramen not because he has to but because he paid some random chick on the internet five hundred a month to tell him to live off a dollar a day. I guess having money to buy regular sex on a whim can make makes regular sex boring.


I've noticed a pattern where men who like to be dominated or humiliated sexually do tend to have a lot of power and/or money in their daily lives. I'm guessing if you have a life where you lead and order people around, and have people constantly saying yes to you and trying to appease you to get on your good side, and have so much money that you can buy whatever whenever you want, that being ordered around or made to act poor can become a fetish because it's so novel. So they're getting off sexually in a fantasy that's actually the reality for most people in the world. Really strange stuff.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 10, 2020)

Mr. Bung said:


> or money in their daily lives. I'm guessing if you have a life where you lead and order people around, and have people constantly saying yes to you and trying to appease you to get on your good side, and have so much money that you can buy whatever whenever you want, that being ordered around or made to act poor can become a fetish because it's so novel to them. So they're getting off sexually in a fantasy that's actually the reality for most people in the world. Really strange stuff.



The pattern exists, but you've misidentified cause and effect.

It's that being a pushover cuck is the perfect guy to put in a visible place while you rule from the background.

It's the inner corruption as mutual cause that both helped them get there and informs their fetish.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 10, 2020)

Mr. Bung said:


> I've noticed a pattern where men who like to be dominated or humiliated sexually do tend to have a lot of power and/or money in their daily lives. I'm guessing if you have a life where you lead and order people around, and have people constantly saying yes to you and trying to appease you to get on your good side, and have so much money that you can buy whatever whenever you want, that being ordered around or made to act poor can become a fetish because it's so novel. So they're getting off sexually in a fantasy that's actually the reality for most people in the world. Really strange stuff.


Which in turn kind of pisses me off. I'm okay with rich people being rich, I understand that acquiring wealth can take years of grinding and patience. Yet to treat something someone has to do for survival in some cases as a fetish truly pissed me off. Its like equivloncey of the French aristocrats bathing in strawberries whilst the poor eat grass during the 1700s.


----------



## Mr. Bung (Jul 10, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> Which in turn kind of pisses me off. I'm okay with rich people being rich, I understand that acquiring wealth can take years of grinding and patience. Yet to treat something someone has to do for survival in some cases as a fetish truly pissed me off. Its like equivloncey of the French aristocrats bathing in strawberries whilst the poor eat grass during the 1700s.


I feel the same way about feeders and people who fetishize people becoming really fat, or just being really fat. I'm talking so fat it sort of looks like inflation. First of all, there's a lot of really fat people who want to turn their lives around and are struggling to lose weight despite their efforts so that shit just seems really insulting to them. Second, why be sexually attracted to someone so fat that they have severely limited mobility and are basically suffering? I totally understand being attracted to chubbiness but not that. It kinda feels predatory, like they're partly attracted to the aspect of these people being unable to escape them.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 11, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> Which in turn kind of pisses me off. I'm okay with rich people being rich, I understand that acquiring wealth can take years of grinding and patience. Yet to treat something someone has to do for survival in some cases as a fetish truly pissed me off. Its like equivloncey of the French aristocrats bathing in strawberries whilst the poor eat grass during the 1700s.


See? Didn't I say it's a lot more sordid than she let on? Do you see the contempt and disquiet it has built into her soul?

These are the thoughts she had when she was "doing her job".


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Jul 11, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> See? Didn't I say it's a lot more sordid than she let on? Do you see the contempt and disquiet it has built into her soul?
> 
> These are the thoughts she had when she was "doing her job".


Prostitution and addiction are two areas of life which will bring out the worst in people. There's a reason moralists would come down so strictly against the stuff for thousands of years in one manner of another and it comes down to how corrupting it can be to everyone involved when you indulge a CEO's scat fetish or willingly help to degenerate a housewife through their meth addiction. Seeing that shit from one angle or another just won't help you.


----------



## Roast Chicken (Jul 11, 2020)

When someone, usually a woman, insists that "sex work is empowering" they're probably envisioning a hot, dominant women digging her stiletto heel into a meek little man grovelling at her feet before he ejaculates wads of cash into her lap and scuttles away.

In reality, it's usually a greasy old dude flopping onto you and sticking his nasty willy into you while slobbering all over your face while you have to lie there and take it - and that's assuming he's a regular client and not a sadistic degenerate. If you said "sex work is empowering" to a prostitute on a street corner she'd laugh in your face.

I think Tumblrites and Twits tell themselves this nonsense because they don't want to accept the fact that life can lead you down some really shitty paths and if you're a woman prostitution is potentially one of them - they're more comfortable if they tell themselves that whores are just like those cocky, highly decorated dames you see in bordellos on television and that really they're totally in control and not being exploited.


----------



## Mr. Bung (Jul 11, 2020)

Ubiquitous said:


> When someone, usually a woman, insists that "sex work is empowering" they're probably envisioning a hot, dominant women digging her stiletto heel into a meek little man grovelling at her feet before he ejaculates wads of cash into her lap and scuttles away.
> 
> In reality, it's usually a greasy old dude flopping onto you and sticking his nasty willy into you while slobbering all over your face while you have to lie there and take it - and that's assuming he's a regular client and not a sadistic degenerate. If you said "sex work is empowering" to a prostitute on a street corner she'd laugh in your face.
> 
> I think Tumblrites and Twits tell themselves this nonsense because they don't want to accept the fact that life can lead you down some really shitty paths and if you're a woman prostitution is potentially one of them - they're more comfortable if they tell themselves that whores are just like those cocky, highly decorated dames you see in bordellos on television and that really they're totally in control and not being exploited.


Very true, that's probably most of the clientele. Why pay for what you can get for free unless you can't get it for free? It's just too bad that sex drive doesn't naturally diminish along with one's probability of getting some. Lots of ugly old sexual deviants out there...


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 11, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> See? Didn't I say it's a lot more sordid than she let on? Do you see the contempt and disquiet it has built into her soul?
> 
> These are the thoughts she had when she was "doing her job".


Well wouldn't you see contempt in the rich using the poor as entertainment? I mean granted I never fucked my clients out right, at most when things gone sexual it was seeing men do just the most horrid things to their dicks. Granted I'm not poor anymore, but my situation is pretty much a best case scenario. I got paid to point laugh humiliate extort and overall degrade my clients. All the while never having to show too much skin or fuck horse dildos. But still if I could've found a better job while going to school I would've taken a route anywhere from there.


Mr. Bung said:


> Very true, that's probably most of the clientele. Why pay for what you can get for free unless you can't get it for free? It's just too bad that sex drive doesn't naturally diminish along with one's probability of getting some. Lots of ugly old sexual deviants out there...


or sometimes they can get sex but even then that's not enough. Most deviants engaged in the niche I was in already done about close to everything and they still try to up the ante.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jul 11, 2020)

Ubiquitous said:


> When someone, usually a woman, insists that "sex work is empowering" they're probably envisioning a hot, dominant women digging her stiletto heel into a meek little man grovelling at her feet before he ejaculates wads of cash into her lap and scuttles away.


not even that. they're envisioning a faceless anonymous stranger paying money to access a camgirls onlyfans pictures. which still isn't 'empowering' by any means, but it's easy, convenient, and profitable. all the talk about how 'empowering' and 'liberating' it is is just cope, a desperate attempt to rationalize away the fact that all they're doing is provide wank fuel to deviant losers.


----------



## Mr. Bung (Jul 11, 2020)

> or sometimes they can get sex but even then that's not enough. Most deviants engaged in the niche I was in already done about close to everything and they still try to up the ante.


Also true, I'm seeing more and more that sexuality works in the same way that food or drugs does in that one can build up a tolerance for it. Just as the food or drug addict needs more and more to keep getting their fix, the sex addict can only get off to the same stimulus for so long before it becomes boring and they have to seek something more extreme or out there. Pretty soon vanilla sex is no longer appealing so they wander off into fetish territory and keep going until what they like is so extreme that it can only be met in fantasy. But I bet if such people could manage to stay totally celibate for like a year or so they would be back to liking vanilla sex again, similar to how a lengthy and successful restricted diet or sobriety decreases one's tolerance for sugars etc. or drugs.


----------



## Quoookie (Jul 11, 2020)

Its not. Never mind real life street shit for a second, cunts be so please please down on their knees begging for a few bucks or less and than will hand over anything to you online if you buy them some fishnets at the local yard sale that that their grand mamie wear 50 plus years ago. They will do anything if you just "contribute" ONCE. I've seen their rl pimps/bfs hand them off online just for a 6 pack and i ain'ta joking. Sad and Pathetic. Period is what they are at their best. Now imagine them at their worst. Just Zodiac em....or Bundy em. They deserve far worse so a bro told me once.


----------



## latter day taint (Jul 11, 2020)

Mr. Bung said:


> Very true, that's probably most of the clientele. Why pay for what you can get for free unless you can't get it for free? It's just too bad that sex drive doesn't naturally diminish along with one's probability of getting some. Lots of ugly old sexual deviants out there...



I have always though it's less about paying for sex as it is paying for convenience. I can make my own from scratch pizza, that doesn't mean I won't order delivery because making pizza dough from scratch is time intensive and cranking my oven to 500 degrees makes my whole house hot.

Sex work is essentially unskilled labor. No one crows from the rooftops about how empowering it is to work fast food or clean houses. 

Granted very few people say they feel empowered being a computer programmer or a lawyer either. Work sucks for the most part.


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Jul 11, 2020)

>Liberal feminism needs to drop intersectionality, and divorce themselves from social justice if they want succeed.  
Just out of curiosity, what do you mean by 'succeed'? What is your brand of feminism and what is it's win-state?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 11, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> Bla bla bla


Who cares about the cope you tell yourself?


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 12, 2020)

AnimeGirlConnoisseur said:


> >Liberal feminism needs to drop intersectionality, and divorce themselves from social justice if they want succeed.
> Just out of curiosity, what do you mean by 'succeed'? What is your brand of feminism and what is it's win-state?


Basically if they want people to see their views as reasonable they need to divorce themselves from those spouting unreasonable shit. 
Especially from recognizing troons as women. I can't think of anything more that screams patriarchy that is men wearing womens identity as black face. I find it almost insufferable.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Jul 12, 2020)

Sex work is to women what sports is to men. Bang your head against the wall enough and you might have success, and if not, you're just another loser with no future. At least by having had the potential of sports or onlyfans milking, you could've had a future you wouldn't otherwise have.

Michael Jordan had a degree in what, fucking history? Notice how no athlete ever actually care about school, only as much as necessary for scholarships or to play their sport. Women only want sex work to be empowering because they got no other options. Not every cocksucker can end up on the other side with their own porn studio or marketing skills, which is commendable for those who do.

But hey, you don't even need that now. You just need to suck dick and start an onlyfans. That site does the marketing for you. If women in porn weren't just a hole before, they certainly are now. Everything surrounding that hole is taken care of.


----------



## Unog (Jul 12, 2020)

Fuck knows why you thought it'd be a good idea to share with the Farms the fact that you used to be a camwhore.

That said, no shit it isn't "empowering". Retards who look to activities to be "empowering" are on the same karmic level as those who seek to fill the void in their lives with material stuff.

People who want "empowerment" look in all the wrong places and never quite find it.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jul 12, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> Basically if they want people to see their views as reasonable they need to divorce themselves from those spouting unreasonable shit.



But damn near the entire gamut of their views _aren't_ reasonable. Converting to TERFism doesn't change the fact that it's responsible for, say, casting the selling of your body as anything remotely respectable.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jul 12, 2020)

Cactus Wings said:


> Sex work is to women what sports is to men. Bang your head against the wall enough and you might have success, and if not, you're just another loser with no future.


bad comparison. playing sports isn't inherently humiliating and demeaning like prostitution is.

after a failed attempt at pro sports, you still have something to look back on that you can be content with or even proud of: you competed, you tried your best, you put in work and effort. that alone is worth something, it's a sign of good character and personality. 
plus, even if you didn't cut it in the pro world, you're still a skilled athlete, which gives you a baseline of respect from other people, and can potentially be leveraged for gains further down the line: you can coach younger players, you can teach your skills to students, you can go into general fitness and do personal training, etc.

but what do you have after a failed attempt at making big money in porn or prostitution? that's something to be ashamed of, something you have to hide because decent people will have nothing but contempt for you if they find out. you don't have any skills or experience that's worth anything to anybody, you can't make anything of it. you made yourself an outcast, a social pariah. you're also probably traumatized and emotionally scarred from the experience. and the worst thing? nobody forced you to do this. you did it all yourself, by your own choice, and you know it.


----------



## SilkGnut (Jul 12, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> Who cares about the cope you tell yourself?


Not gonna lie, it is really telling that you made that in depth post pages ago only to have the OP ignore you and start talking about McBLTs.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 12, 2020)

SilkGnut said:


> Not gonna lie, it is really telling that you made that in depth post pages ago only to have the OP ignore you and start talking about McBLTs.



Ha ha ha, yeah I saw that too. Her words may lie, but her actions don't.

I'll link it back for anyone new to the thread.

Maybe she thought this was the deep thot section of the farms.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Jul 12, 2020)

DumbDude42 said:


> you can coach younger players, you can teach your skills to students, you can go into general fitness and do personal training, etc.


how is somebody supposed to coach somebody if they're not an expert? can you be an expert in sex? the answer is yes, many people comment on the "sexual experience" of  a woman, men in general prefer more experience. This isn't something you can put aside as being coincidental, both the public and intelligence agencies are becoming increasing convinced by this.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jul 12, 2020)

Austrian Conscript 1915 said:


> how is somebody supposed to coach somebody if they're not an expert?


an athlete who tried and failed to make it at the professional level is still an expert at his sport, just not a champion. the people who work as sports teachers and youth coaches for smaller local sports clubs, high school teams, and gyms all over the world all have a background like this.



> can you be an expert in sex? the answer is yes, many people comment on the "sexual experience" of  a woman, men in general prefer more experience. This isn't something you can put aside as being coincidental, both the public and intelligence agencies are becoming increasing convinced by this.


i don't really understand what point you are trying to make about intelligence agencies here?
either way, "i'm a pro at sex, i sucked a lot of dick for money!" isn't seen as valuable experience by anybody. there certainly isn't any need or demand for old ex-hookers to "teach" young aspiring hookers how to fuck lol


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Jul 12, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> Basically if they want people to see their views as reasonable they need to divorce themselves from those spouting unreasonable shit.
> Especially from recognizing troons as women. I can't think of anything more that screams patriarchy that is men wearing womens identity as black face. I find it almost insufferable.


Everyone with views outside of the Overton window and two braincells to rub together knows this, regardless of their ideology. What do you seek to accomplish by saying this? Why do you want your feminism to suceed? What does that look like?


----------



## Pitere pit (Jul 12, 2020)

I can't understand why some feminists defend sex work, it is degrading, prostitutes are mostly trafficked and is shitty.
I think some of the girls who aren't trafficked that do only fans or whore themselves deep in their hearts crave a healthy family. It's not a coincidence that the destruction of the family brings the whoring of women, there's no caring mother who tells their daughter that selling nudes is not a good way of life, nor a dad to support her daughter. 
Maybe I'm a nazi for this, but sex work is worse than drug dealing, at least a woman selling coke or weed is safe than someone risking her life with dangerous STDs and the risk of getting murdered. 
In my depressed neighbourhood, women prefer dealing with drugs than whoring themselves, and for a good reason. Selling drugs is safer, you are at home, with someone else, all of the money is yours. Not even gypsies whore their daughters and that's saying. 
TLDR: Prostitution is sad, and libfems shouldn't stan it.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 12, 2020)

AnimeGirlConnoisseur said:


> Everyone with views outside of the Overton window and two braincells to rub together knows this, regardless of their ideology. What do you seek to accomplish by saying this? Why do you want your feminism to suceed? What does that look like?


Well I can't stand hypocrisy. how can a feminist say they are for women when they let men who pretend to pretend to be women not only join in but literally be a hand maiden for them? It's bad enough women has such few spaces that men have to invade them as well. They whine and whinge about patriarchy and misogyny but when it's staring them directly in the face they don't even bat an eye. Current feminism is too caught up in the small issues, it has long ignored that women are different from men. It has created a society where the likes of yaniv can sue for not waxing muh girly balls. I'd like to see feminism first reject the mtf troons, and adhere to biology not hurt feelings. The bullshit they whine about is nothing compared to the bigger picture. What's the point in whining that the shaving cream I buy is ten cents more than a men's brand, when literal misogyny is manifested in troons. Or those who openly denounce sex work are heralded a slutshamers.
tldr: reject troons for blatant misogyny, stop whining about little shit, acknowledge real issues, that's what my idea would look like.


----------



## SilkGnut (Jul 12, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> Well I can't stand hypocrisy. how can a feminist say they are for women when they let men who pretend to pretend to be women not only join in but literally be a hand maiden for them? It's bad enough women has such few spaces that men have to invade them as well. They whine and whinge about patriarchy and misogyny but when it's staring them directly in the face they don't even bat an eye. Current feminism is too caught up in the small issues, it has long ignored that women are different from men. It has created a society where the likes of yaniv can sue for not waxing muh girly balls. I'd like to see feminism first reject the mtf troons, and adhere to biology not hurt feelings. The bullshit they whine about is nothing compared to the bigger picture. What's the point in whining that the shaving cream I buy is ten cents more than a men's brand, when literal misogyny is manifested in troons. Or those who openly denounce sex work are heralded a slutshamers.
> tldr: reject troons for blatant misogyny, stop whining about little shit, acknowledge real issues, that's what my idea would look like.


Acknowledging real issues is not what you seem to be in this thread for. Or at least, your definition around what constitutes an "issue" seems to be centered around what makes things more identifiably troublesome for you. The fact that you think feminism should reject hurt feelings is telling as to your (lack of?) perspective as to what the entire movement has always been about.

Until you respond to Lemmingwise's post it just comes across as you looking for asspats without having to actually engage in any critical thinking on the subject. Until then... *Looks at the thread title* seems about right.


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Jul 12, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> Well I can't stand hypocrisy. how can a feminist say they are for women when they let men who pretend to pretend to be women not only join in but literally be a hand maiden for them? It's bad enough women has such few spaces that men have to invade them as well. They whine and whinge about patriarchy and misogyny but when it's staring them directly in the face they don't even bat an eye. Current feminism is too caught up in the small issues, it has long ignored that women are different from men. It has created a society where the likes of yaniv can sue for not waxing muh girly balls. I'd like to see feminism first reject the mtf troons, and adhere to biology not hurt feelings. The bullshit they whine about is nothing compared to the bigger picture. What's the point in whining that the shaving cream I buy is ten cents more than a men's brand, when literal misogyny is manifested in troons. Or those who openly denounce sex work are heralded a slutshamers.
> tldr: reject troons for blatant misogyny, stop whining about little shit, acknowledge real issues, that's what my idea would look like.


So, once you deal with the troons, the glorification of sex work, and the 'little shit', what will you do? What are the real issues?


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jul 12, 2020)

AnimeGirlConnoisseur said:


> So, once you deal with the troons, the glorification of sex work, and the 'little shit', what will you do? What are the real issues?


more free gibs and special privileges for wamyn of course


----------



## emo goff (Jul 13, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> Well I can't stand hypocrisy. how can a feminist say they are for women when they let men who pretend to pretend to be women not only join in but literally be a hand maiden for them? It's bad enough women has such few spaces that men have to invade them as well. They whine and whinge about patriarchy and misogyny but when it's staring them directly in the face they don't even bat an eye. Current feminism is too caught up in the small issues, it has long ignored that women are different from men. It has created a society where the likes of yaniv can sue for not waxing muh girly balls. I'd like to see feminism first reject the mtf troons, and adhere to biology not hurt feelings. The bullshit they whine about is nothing compared to the bigger picture. What's the point in whining that the shaving cream I buy is ten cents more than a men's brand, when literal misogyny is manifested in troons. Or those who openly denounce sex work are heralded a slutshamers.
> tldr: reject troons for blatant misogyny, stop whining about little shit, acknowledge real issues, that's what my idea would look like.


girl i hate troons too but making a thread about how you were a true and honest pay per hour domme turning yourself into a caricature for men and worsening the objectification culture (uwu big words) and then saying troons should have morals is reeeallly fucking stupid


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 13, 2020)

DumbDude42 said:


> bad comparison. playing sports isn't inherently humiliating and demeaning like prostitution is.
> 
> after a failed attempt at pro sports, you still have something to look back on that you can be content with or even proud of: you competed, you tried your best, you put in work and effort. that alone is worth something, it's a sign of good character and personality.
> plus, even if you didn't cut it in the pro world, you're still a skilled athlete, which gives you a baseline of respect from other people, and can potentially be leveraged for gains further down the line: you can coach younger players, you can teach your skills to students, you can go into general fitness and do personal training, etc.
> ...


is it really considered a choice when it's either that or go with out food? What about being so poor you have to choose between food or electric? it's one thing to say choice when the situation is different but unfortunately it wasn't. For me at first it was to keep me in school and keep the bills paid, then after while my ex found out the true extent of the money I was making and when I had enough savings to continue school w/o he tried pushing me into more and more and beat me because I wouldn't do chaturbate. 


emo goff said:


> girl i hate troons too but making a thread about how you were a true and honest pay per hour domme turning yourself into a caricature for men and worsening the objectification culture (uwu big words) and then saying troons should have morals is reeeallly fucking stupid


not really I just dommed people, people asked me what my brand of feminism looked like, I simply said my piece.


AnimeGirlConnoisseur said:


> So, once you deal with the troons, the glorification of sex work, and the 'little shit', what will you do? What are the real issues?


The real issues are the fact there is corruption but no one wants to shit about it. Patriarchy isn't a thing anymore in the western world  at least to the extent it was instead of a system wide oppression it's just in pockets. Probably the best course of action for Western feminism is to aide those in underprivileged countries that still treat women like shit. One issue about intersectionality is that is excuses oppression under the guise of culture and minority status. It accepts misogyntic cultures like Islam. By tolerating it it overlooks practices like wife beating and fgm. At least my end goal would be once troons and sex work is no longer a thing to prevent further issues eradicate misogynistic cultures out of 3rd world countries.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 13, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> At least my end goal would be once troons and sex work is no longer a thing



You couldn't stop yourself from doing it, how are you going to stop the world


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jul 13, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> is it really considered a choice when it's either that or go with out food?


that's a situation that happens in poor or war-torn countries, not in the first world.
you can make that excuse for philippino street children, or girls in luhansk in eastern ukraine, but not in the west.


----------



## Jewish Porn Hoe (Jul 13, 2020)

Pitere pit said:


> I can't understand why some feminists defend sex work, it is degrading, prostitutes are mostly trafficked and is shitty.


Probably a) misogyny aka "You go girl, shake that ass and milk those manpigs dry" and b) a constant expansion of what "sex work" means to include "I showed my asshole on cam once, now I'm a sex worker".
Presumably that's why there seems to be a correlation between FemDom (esp. FinDom) and far left politics among some cam whore demographics.


----------



## HonestJohn2376 (Jul 13, 2020)

Ubiquitous said:


> When someone, usually a woman, insists that "sex work is empowering" they're probably envisioning a hot, dominant women digging her stiletto heel into a meek little man grovelling at her feet before he ejaculates wads of cash into her lap and scuttles away.
> 
> In reality, it's usually a greasy old dude flopping onto you and sticking his nasty willy into you while slobbering all over your face while you have to lie there and take it - and that's assuming he's a regular client and not a sadistic degenerate. If you said "sex work is empowering" to a prostitute on a street corner she'd laugh in your face.
> 
> I think Tumblrites and Twits tell themselves this nonsense because they don't want to accept the fact that life can lead you down some really shitty paths and if you're a woman prostitution is potentially one of them - they're more comfortable if they tell themselves that whores are just like those cocky, highly decorated dames you see in bordellos on television and that really they're totally in control and not being exploited.



The women "empowered" by prostitution and porn are the top 1%. Most of these women had the luxury to choose sex work and came out on top of the industry. If we take the sports analogy made by another kiwi, the "empowered" women were the few who became superstars and reaped the rewards of fame. Last time I looked up the porn industry, most women who joined the industry were naive, desperate for money, or recruited into porn. They lasted only a few months and described the industry as a meat-grinder.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 13, 2020)

HonestJohn2376 said:


> The women "empowered" by prostitution and porn are the top 1%. Most of these women had the luxury to choose sex work and came out on top of the industry. If we take the sports analogy made by another kiwi, the "empowered" women were the few who became superstars and reaped the rewards of fame. Last time I looked up the porn industry, most women who joined the industry were naive, desperate for money, or recruited into porn. They lasted only a few months and described the industry as a meat-grinder.


yeah At least normal work has benefits. I paid for everything out of pocket. At least it kept me fed and paid for my schooling as well as give me a nice nest egg.


----------



## emo goff (Jul 13, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> yeah At least normal work has benefits. I paid for everything out of pocket. At least it kept me fed and paid for my schooling as well as give me a nice nest egg.


 lol so why are you regretting it now if it set you up nice
enough to make a thread on kiwifarms of all places???


----------



## Save Goober (Jul 13, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> yeah At least normal work has benefits. I paid for everything out of pocket. At least it kept me fed and paid for my schooling as well as give me a nice nest egg.


For someone trying to expose sex work as not empowering you're doing an awful lot of defending it. How much money did you make exactly? Every ethot claims they are rolling in money but they are never specific.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 13, 2020)

melty said:


> For someone trying to expose sex work as not empowering you're doing an awful lot of defending it. How much money did you make exactly? Every ethot claims they are rolling in money but they are never specific.


I made on average about 300 to 500 a week, but that's only counting monetary tributes. Sometimes the sent expensive gifts as well such as designer products. I didn't much care for the gifts because it was never to my taste so I resold them. I had a lot of bills to pay beyond myself.


----------



## emo goff (Jul 13, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> I made on average about 300 to 500 a week, but that's only counting monetary tributes. Sometimes the sent expensive gifts as well such as designer products. I didn't much care for the gifts because it was never to my taste so I resold them. I had a lot of bills to pay beyond myself.


so what, $1200 a month? "monetary tributes" lol please just call it payment for your sexual services. they're not gifts
 you could get that working part time at a grocery store or some shit
but i guess that was too much work for you


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Jul 13, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> I made on average about 300 to 500 a week, but that's only counting monetary tributes. Sometimes the sent expensive gifts as well such as designer products. I didn't much care for the gifts because it was never to my taste so I resold them. I had a lot of bills to pay beyond myself.


300 a week, so just barely above federal minimum wage?  
I don’t see how this is better than being a waitress and getting tips if you flirt with customers.


----------



## Save Goober (Jul 13, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> I made on average about 300 to 500 a week, but that's only counting monetary tributes. Sometimes the sent expensive gifts as well such as designer products. I didn't much care for the gifts because it was never to my taste so I resold them. I had a lot of bills to pay beyond myself.


So it's not actually crazy money, is this before or after taxes?


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 13, 2020)

Crunchy Leaf said:


> 300 a week, so just barely above federal minimum wage?
> I don’t see how this is better than being a waitress and getting tips if you flirt with customers.


That's excluding the money I've made reselling all the expensive gifts they sent. I've made estimated 25000 in one year alone reselling expensive handbags. about 5k in perfume each year and 1k in make up. I have savings in about 100k from the 5 years I've done it.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 13, 2020)

melty said:


> So it's not actually crazy money, is this before or after taxes?


after taxes. but that's only a small percentage my base line the real money was reselling all the expensive gifts.


----------



## Save Goober (Jul 13, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> after taxes. but that's only a small percentage my base line the real money was reselling all the expensive gifts.


Ok why not mention this in the first place, you keep doing this thing where you say this sucked and then when people agree "yeah, sex work is shit" you come back around and start defending how it's not so bad really.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Jul 13, 2020)

sex workers = homeless people. theyre both worthless


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Jul 13, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> That's excluding the money I've made reselling all the expensive gifts they sent. I've made estimated 25000 in one year alone reselling expensive handbags. about 5k in perfume each year and 1k in make up. I have savings in about 100k from the 5 years I've done it.


post proof


----------



## Oglooger (Jul 13, 2020)

If being a prostitute is empowering then my jobs at fast food were uplifting and rewarding.


----------



## Gay_Frog (Jul 13, 2020)

melty said:


> Ok why not mention this in the first place, you keep doing this thing where you say this sucked and then when people agree "yeah, sex work is shit" you come back around and start defending how it's not so bad really.


Who she going to get attention if she does it?


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jul 13, 2020)

melty said:


> So it's not actually crazy money, is this before or after taxes?


>camgirls paying taxes


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 13, 2020)

Zero Day Defense said:


> >camgirls paying taxes


You have to make x amount to count as taxes. Yes I've paid taxes and written off business expenses. I worked during the thot audit so I was especially careful to keep my finances clean. I've known a few who went up and straight laundered the money to avoid thot auditing.


----------



## Etrian Autistry (Jul 13, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> For me at first it was to keep me in school and keep the bills paid, then after while my ex found out the true extent of the money I was making and when I had enough savings to continue school w/o he tried pushing me into more and more and beat me because I wouldn't do chaturbate.


College burnout gutterslut playing at being some kind of an enlightened feminist shacks up with a piece of shit dude who beats her, imagine my shock.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 13, 2020)

Auk Autist said:


> College burnout gutterslut playing at being some kind of an enlightened feminist shacks up with a piece of shit dude who beats her, imagine my shock.


I'm a wineloving repilled nurse now who now has a simp boyfriend 100k in savings and freedom and time on my hands. compared to my sister who got knocked up at 16 is pregnant with her 4 child at 22 and married with an equally good for nothing man I guess my years of toil paid off. Want to know what I did to my ex? I got him to bankrupt himself. he's penniless and possibly did a flip at some point. maybe if I'm lucky coofed himself out of this world.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 13, 2020)

Has OP posted sad titty yet?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 13, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> I'm a wineloving repilled nurse now who now has a simp boyfriend 100k in savings and freedom and time on my hands. compared to my sister who got knocked up at 16 is pregnant with her 4 child at 22 and married with an equally good for nothing man I guess my years of toil paid off. Want to know what I did to my ex? I got him to bankrupt himself. he's penniless and possibly did a flip at some point. maybe if I'm lucky coofed himself out of this world.


I like how you think you're better than your sister, because you're a wineaunt. Imagine your greatest accomplishment being ruining people you were supposed to love.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jul 13, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> I'm a wineloving repilled nurse now who now has a simp boyfriend 100k in savings and freedom and time on my hands. compared to my sister who got knocked up at 16 is pregnant with her 4 child at 22 and married with an equally good for nothing man I guess my years of toil paid off. Want to know what I did to my ex? I got him to bankrupt himself. he's penniless and possibly did a flip at some point. maybe if I'm lucky coofed himself out of this world.


your sister has a family, meanwhile you have a drinking habit and a shady past as a camwhore lol
if you think this makes you look better than her then you are seriously delusional


----------



## WonderWino (Jul 13, 2020)

Ivan Shatov said:


> Dated a girl once who turned out to be a whore.
> 
> She had an ivy league degree, super smart and I never would have suspected. Thought she worked in medical claims.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a prime example of proof that having an ivy league degree doesn't mean you're smart. Shes clearly stupider than a bag of rocks

That said there is nothing empowering about it. Thats just a rationalization they use to justify claiming they aren't whores and to excuse their behavior


----------



## Oglooger (Jul 13, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> I'm a wineloving repilled nurse now who now has a simp boyfriend 100k in savings and freedom and time on my hands. compared to my sister who got knocked up at 16 is pregnant with her 4 child at 22 and married with an equally good for nothing man I guess my years of toil paid off. Want to know what I did to my ex? I got him to bankrupt himself. he's penniless and possibly did a flip at some point. maybe if I'm lucky coofed himself out of this world.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 14, 2020)

DumbDude42 said:


> your sister has a family, meanwhile you have a drinking habit and a shady past as a camwhore lol
> if you think this makes you look better than her then you are seriously delusional


I'd much rather be a drunk with money and a shady past than to live where she's living. her husband barely works she's living in a makeshift trailer in bumfuck Georgia and by the way my sister complains he's pretty abusive. having a family is one thing but adequetely caring for one is another entirely.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Jul 14, 2020)

So I fell over this AMA on Reddit from a supposed "fired from Covid, now e-whore and proud" kind of character.


			http://archive.vn/MI8AV
		


She claims she makes between $3k and $6k a month from Onlyfans, and how that's seemingly easy to achieve. An actual onlyfans thot appears in the comments, greeted by a few fans, claiming that not even the 1% make more than $5k, and that she after years of 'hard work' and thousands of fans barely make $3k.

She claims that she was fired cause of Covid, but that she worked with medicinal marijuana; the definition of an essential job. If not obvious, the AMA is a sad attempt at stroking an ego-based she-boner and to lure people to her onlyfans. This stands out, obviously, which leads to some rather fresh takes in the comments:



Self-aware:




There's a lot of comments going on about dignity and "how does it feel selling out for money", as expected, but this is an actual example of selling your dignity. If you're a perfect amazonian 10/10 breed machine, who get offered $10k to suck a dude's dick, I'd almost argue that's not selling out. That's a relatively logical deal. Now, if you spend every god damn day spamming 5-6 subreddits with the same fake story just to earn maybe another $25 by the end of the month, _that's _selling out. And it's more or less what is killing Reddit-based porn platforms. You have these women looking for validation being blotted out by the capitalistic machine of e-thots busy watermarking their professional studio shots.


Spoiler: "Empowerment"





















And my exact issue with this kind of bullshit:


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 14, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> I'd much rather be a drunk with money and a shady past than to live where she's living. her husband barely works she's living in a makeshift trailer in bumfuck Georgia and by the way my sister complains he's pretty abusive. having a family is one thing but adequetely caring for one is another entirely.



Yeah, you go sister! Why doesn't she have a simp boyfriend? Did she even destroy her ex's life? How can she look herself in the mirror?


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 14, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> Yeah, you go sister! Why doesn't she have a simp boyfriend? Did she even destroy her ex's life? How can she look herself in the mirror?


I had good reason to get my ex to bankrupt himself. He thought it was okay to beat me and take my money. what You can't treat someone like shit for two years then expect them to financially get themselves in the hole with you. If he stopped being an asshole and suicide baiting me I probably would've thrown a pittance to shut him up. Yet even then he couldn't learn from mistakes. He treated me like shit and expected me to bail him out. He spent his own money on stupid shit and took mine when his rant out.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 14, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> I had good reason to get my ex to bankrupt himself. He thought it was okay to beat me and take my money. what You can't treat someone like shit for two years then expect them to financially get themselves in the hole with you. If he stopped being an asshole and suicide baiting me I probably would've thrown a pittance to shut him up. Yet even then he couldn't learn from mistakes. He treated me like shit and expected me to bail him out. He spent his own money on stupid shit and took mine when his rant out.


yasssss queen slay


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 14, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> I had good reason to get my ex to bankrupt himself. He thought it was okay to beat me and take my money. what You can't treat someone like shit for two years then expect them to financially get themselves in the hole with you. If he stopped being an asshole and suicide baiting me I probably would've thrown a pittance to shut him up. Yet even then he couldn't learn from mistakes. He treated me like shit and expected me to bail him out. He spent his own money on stupid shit and took mine when his rant out.


Repent.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 14, 2020)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Repent.


I'll repent when he stops being an asshole. I literally would've helped had he not been an asshole to me. but the fact even when I was in a position that I needed help he didn't and mocked me. I simply chose not to sink my money in him. there's a reason why I drink and choose a simp to be my boyfriend. The extent of what he did to me made it so bad I want to forget and not be in a position to be exploited again.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Jul 14, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> I'll repent when he stops being an asshole. I literally would've helped had he not been an asshole to me. but the fact even when I was in a position that I needed help he didn't and mocked me. I simply chose not to sink my money in him. there's a reason why I drink and choose a simp to be my boyfriend. The extent of what he did to me made it so bad I want to forget and not be in a position to be exploited again.


Well if you're going to spiral out like this then could you at least spoil your nieces and nephews? There needs to be something sightly to come out of this.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 14, 2020)

Shadfan666xxx000 said:


> Well if you're going to spiral out like this then could you at least spoil your nieces and nephews? There needs to be something sightly to come out of this.


I do almost all the time. just this week I sent them a package for their birthdays this month. sent them about 250 in clothes and toys. About a quarter of my pay goes to bailing my sister out of her bad life choices and buying stuff for my nieces. when their older I will see about letting them stay for the summer each year.


----------



## DrunkenDozing (Jul 15, 2020)

Jesus if you dom like you post no wonder you didnt make much money.


----------



## Wraith (Jul 15, 2020)

@Niggaplease you're over thinking this. Women (most) not all are mental scum. It's a typical magic show verbally. Look at my slight of hand. Over here I get you to focus on "sex work is real work" and not the other hand where it's "I'm a scummy amoral bag of trash." It's that simple. They don't want to be dropped out of the marriage market for bad behavior so they puff up something useless. "At least I'm not x," type crap.
It's cope and self victimization for e-clit points. People are garbage for going along with stuff like this.
Jews and other journalist type filth go along with this because it's more bricks in the foundation of destroying Christian / white / black families and culture / civilization.


----------



## Fork Cartel (Jul 16, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> I wasn't a straight up prostitute as I never sold straight up sex, it was more guys paid me to humiliate them in various ways. online.


You realize you’re still doing that now, only you’re not getting paid, right?


----------



## schizoid PD (Jul 22, 2020)

Return of the Freaker said:


> The whole reason "sex work as empowerment" is being pushed is because elite sex trafficking rings want to be able to operate openly and anyone trying to escape or call out slavery can be dismissed as crazy or suffering some internalized oppression



It's gotten to the point where it's happening in front of peoples faces and they don't notice.  You are watching trafficking, and CP, and might not even realize.


----------



## Julias_Seizure2 (Jul 26, 2020)

I have a friend that used to do basicly the exact same thing as OP, she had the exact same fetish dispenser description for the incel types but apparently a good chunk of the people she dealt with were just fairly lonely people who mainly wanted company more than anything else. Depressing but not really degrading


----------



## Bum Driller (Jul 27, 2020)

First off, if any of you who condemn sex work ever watch any kind of professional pornographic material, you're fucking hypocrites. 

In my opinion there is nothing wrong in doing porn or any other kind of sex work, if you do it out of your own free will. It's a free world, thankfully, and if selling your ass is your way to go about it, that's fine with me. I don't believe that sex work is in any way empowering though. Sex in itself is empowering, but I just don't see how making it professional would be more empowering.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 27, 2020)

Bum Driller said:


> First off, if any of you who condemn sex work ever watch any kind of professional pornographic material, you're fucking hypocrites.
> 
> In my opinion there is nothing wrong in doing porn or any other kind of sex work, if you do it out of your own free will. It's a free world, thankfully, and if selling your ass is your way to go about it, that's fine with me. I don't believe that sex work is in any way empowering though. Sex in itself is empowering, but I just don't see how making it professional would be more empowering.




Saying icecream makes you fat and also sometimes eating icecream is not hypocritical.

Saying prostitution is bad for everyone involved, from prostitute to john, to pornographer to voyeur, and also in occasion being seduced by it is not hypocritical.

One does not need to be perfect to lay bare relationships between things that are bad in various ways.

It's just the people (ie you, bumdriller) with no morality trying to attack those that try to adhere to a moral code, by appealing to morality that they themselves place no value in.

Or to put more simply: why do you hold your ideological opponents to a higher standard than yourself? Is that not a tacit approval of the moral worth of their position?


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 27, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> Saying icecream makes you fat and also sometimes eating icecream is not hypocritical.
> 
> Saying prostitution is bad for everyone involved, from prostitute to john, to pornographer to voyeur, and also in occasion being seduced by it is not hypocritical.
> 
> ...


This.
It's one thing to hurt myself it's another matter to engage in an industry that hurts others.


----------



## Uberpenguin (Jul 27, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> I'll repent when he stops being an asshole. I literally would've helped had he not been an asshole to me. but the fact even when I was in a position that I needed help he didn't and mocked me. I simply chose not to sink my money in him. there's a reason why I drink and choose a simp to be my boyfriend. The extent of what he did to me made it so bad I want to forget and not be in a position to be exploited again.


Considering that this person is clearly a bit of a histrionic whackjob based on their posting history I'm generally doubting whether their ex actually did much wrong except get involved with her. I've seen enough of Zoe Quinns thread here to know how this pattern goes; hysterical attention whoring BPD addled women aren't even capable of having relationships, just emotionally vacant sex with future accusees, and they're drawn to e-thottery like moths to a flame due to their perception of self-worth being completely externally sourced.


And as to the topic at hand, no, sex work isn't empowering, but imo there's no reason to even pay feminism overall any thought because it has no impact on an existential level and barely any on a practical level. When a person is just given things their willpower and coping mechanisms atrophy just like one's muscles and immune system do if not exercised, so when the bottom drops and they have to face reality (like, say, when they get too old to be sexually valuable) they're left drowning in simple day to day life. Even despite the fact they were pretty unhappy to begin with since they never created anything of value to be proud of.

The fact is that those who are creative, talented, and self confident have no need to complain because they will always rise above and will end up far happier even with the possibly more meager life that they built off their own backs, and those who are ungifted and insecure will find a way to fail constantly and will die miserable no matter what they're given. Same as it's always been since humans became a thing.

These people are chasing the dragon hoping if they just shovel enough shallow bullshit into the black hole where their self esteem should be that eventually they'll be happy, and that's now how it works. I pity them, honestly.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 28, 2020)

Uberpenguin said:


> Considering that this person is clearly a bit of a histrionic whackjob based on their posting history I'm generally doubting whether their ex actually did much wrong except get involved with her. I've seen enough of Zoe Quinns thread here to know how this pattern goes; hysterical attention whoring BPD addled women aren't even capable of having relationships, just emotionally vacant sex with future accusees, and they're drawn to e-thottery like moths to a flame due to their perception of self-worth being completely externally sourced.
> 
> 
> And as to the topic at hand, no, sex work isn't empowering, but imo there's no reason to even pay feminism overall any thought because it has no impact on an existential level and barely any on a practical level. When a person is just given things their willpower and coping mechanisms atrophy just like one's muscles and immune system do if not exercised, so when the bottom drops and they have to face reality (like, say, when they get too old to be sexually valuable) they're left drowning in simple day to day life. Even despite the fact they were pretty unhappy to begin with since they never created anything of value to be proud of.
> ...


fuck it I'm really chomping at the bit to not powerlevel to much but fuck it.
here's a comprehensive list of what my ex did to me:
1. break into my house with out permission and took roughly 200 dollars out of my bedroom, all the while locking a possum in my house.
2. tortured me the next day under the promise of returning said  money then afterward threatened me if I told anyone he'd traffick me to Detroit and said he would video and send it to my mother.
3. he consistentantly verbally abuse me at every turn, and always use his connections as means of intimidation.
4. he kept suicide baiting me when he felt no other method worked.
5. Every time I showed a hint of morality he would find some way to punish it.
6. He took control of my finances and isolated me from friends and family.
7. he would provide me info of other shit he was doing to other girls as a means of intimidation.
8. Did I mention every little thing I told him he used it against me?
9. was mean to my animals in front of me basically abused them.
10. literally tried to force me into other kinds of sex work.

you try going through all of that for years and not come out a tad bit fucked up.  I literally wouldn't have taken revenge and helped him if he repented. My gayop was on him was only trying to get him to understand how I fucking felt. I didn't even fuck anyone else when I was with him. Point is I only rendered to him what he did to me, I would've forgiven him if he understood how I felt for once. but he didn't so essentially he screwed himself. At some point I deluded myself that if I simply loved and endure he would change, and I thought If I put him in a desperate situation like I was he would get just how badly I felt then he would change but he didn't got it.


----------



## semiurgent (Jul 28, 2020)

Empowerment is a meaningless term in current year. For me, not revealing intimate, personal details about myself in public boards is _highly _empowering. For others, not so much.

Onto more important things, @Niggaplease , if you'd be so kind, do post some cabbit pics on your profile. After the saga in the riot thread I want to see the fluffy guy doing well. Free advice though, remember to strip the metadata and rename the files.

EDIT: Your ex sounds shitty, but this probably isn't the place where you'll get the support you're looking for, truth be told. All the best.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 28, 2020)

semiurgent said:


> Empowerment is a meaningless term in current year. For me, not revealing intimate, personal details about myself in public boards is _highly _empowering. For others, not so much.
> 
> Onto more important things, @Niggaplease , if you'd be so kind, do post some cabbit pics on your profile. After the saga in the riot thread I want to see the fluffy guy doing well. Free advice though, remember to strip the metadata and rename the files.
> 
> ...


I don't care about support, I'm moving back near the tigers den. I'm not just a histrionic women I've just seen hell. besides if I go missing At least I can leave some trace. I literally nuked all social media. I keep having a premonition something's gonna go down.
edit: I forgot he once threatened to burn me alive. that's why I have no social media. so no one can track me.


----------



## semiurgent (Jul 28, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> I don't care about support, I'm moving back near the tigers den. I'm not just a histrionic women I've just seen hell. besides if I go missing At least I can leave some trace. I literally nuked all social media. I keep having a premonition something's gonna go down.
> edit: I forgot he once threatened to burn me alive. that's why I have no social media. so no one can track me.



Word cool but like definitely post cat pics first.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 28, 2020)

semiurgent said:


> Word cool but like definitely post cat pics first.


I will. right now cabbit is sleeping she doesn't like to be disturbed.


----------



## Flynt's Missing Pecker (Jul 28, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> I don't care about support, I'm moving back near the tigers den. I'm not just a histrionic women I've just seen hell. besides if I go missing At least I can leave some trace. I literally nuked all social media. I keep having a premonition something's gonna go down.
> edit: I forgot he once threatened to burn me alive. that's why I have no social media. so no one can track me.


I’m thinking the Venn diagram of women who become cam whores and also choose poorly when selecting a mate may have a fair bit of overlap.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 28, 2020)

Flynt's Missing Pecker said:


> I’m thinking the Venn diagram of women who become cam whores and also choose poorly when selecting a mate may have a fair bit of overlap.


if I hadn't met him I would've not been a cam whore. I never really wanted to do it.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Jul 28, 2020)

DumbDude42 said:


> bad comparison. playing sports isn't inherently humiliating and demeaning like prostitution is.
> 
> after a failed attempt at pro sports, you still have something to look back on that you can be content with or even proud of: you competed, you tried your best, you put in work and effort. that alone is worth something, it's a sign of good character and personality.
> plus, even if you didn't cut it in the pro world, you're still a skilled athlete, which gives you a baseline of respect from other people, and can potentially be leveraged for gains further down the line: you can coach younger players, you can teach your skills to students, you can go into general fitness and do personal training, etc.
> ...



Why does your self-worth depend so much on the opinions of others?

Also, your description of 'Hell' is hysterical.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 28, 2020)

Orange Rhymer said:


> Why does your self-worth depend so much on the opinions of others?
> 
> Also, your description of 'Hell' is hysterical.


Yeah so ending up in an abusive relationship that was literal hell is "hysterical". go fuck yourself, it's not histrionics all that shit actually happened to me and it has fucked me up in ways you can't imagine. I literally was tortured and threatened into silence for fucking years.


----------



## Bum Driller (Jul 28, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> Saying icecream makes you fat and also sometimes eating icecream is not hypocritical.
> 
> Saying prostitution is bad for everyone involved, from prostitute to john, to pornographer to voyeur, and also in occasion being seduced by it is not hypocritical.
> 
> ...



If you enjoy pornographic material, but at the same time condemn those who act in it, that's just hypocrisy. Or if you really are so weak in your convictions that you're "occasionally seduced" by it, it's just spineless behavior. Either way, according to my moral understanding, both hypocrisy and spinelessness are actually disgusting and sub-human behavior. Eating ice-cream while thinking it makes you fat is not comparable to this situation in any way. You can always balance it out by exercising more, but no amount of prayers or other hollow gestures of "purity" will save you from being a weak hypocrite.

I'm not holding anyone to higher standards than myself. I've no illusions about my own moral standing, so to speak. I know perfectly well that I can't judge those who choose to work in adult industry when I myself consume their products. Unlike you, it seems. But then again, I don't condemn anyone, not even spineless hypocrites.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 28, 2020)

Bum Driller said:


> *If you enjoy pornographic material, but at the same time condemn those who act in it, that's just hypocrisy*
> 
> Or if you really are so weak in your convictions that you're "occasionally seduced" by it, it's just spineless behavior. Either way, according to my moral understanding, both hypocrisy and spinelessness are actually disgusting and sub-human behavior. Eating ice-cream while thinking it makes you fat is not comparable to this situation in any way. You can always balance it out by exercising more, but no amount of prayers or other hollow gestures of "purity" will save you from being a weak hypocrite.
> 
> I'm not holding anyone to higher standards than myself. I've no illusions about my own moral standing, so to speak. I know perfectly well that I can't judge those who choose to work in adult industry when I myself consume their products. Unlike you, it seems. But then again, I don't condemn anyone, not even spineless hypocrites.



Responding to the bolded part:

It only is when enjoyment is the highest virtue. It seems that to you it is.

Not everyone puts hedonism and persuit of pleasure as their primary motivating factor.

I'll ask you this: 1. why are actions of purity hollow by definition? You think exercise can balance eating sugary stuff.

2. Do you think no such balance exists when it comes to corrupted sexuality? Can you really compare, for arguments sake, a woman who spends much of her life offering an out to prostitutes, but also engages in the occasional schlick to pornography, to a loverboy or pimp who seeks out vulnerable underage girls to get them dependant on him? Are these, assuming no other differences, really equal? Is the pimp the morally better of the two because he is not "hypocritical"?

Isn't the word hypocrisy an excuse to do what comes natural to people: to condemn or indemnify someone for a corrupt part of their actions? Isn't hypocrisy just the excuse so that you can focus on the imperfection of people that try morally help themselves and others, simply by pointing out that it is bad for you and in what ways it is bad for you?

You say you don't condemn, but at the same time suddenly need various insults, from spineless to weak willed and even subhuman. But you don't condemn. Lmao, give me a break.


----------



## Bum Driller (Jul 28, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> Responding to the bolded part:
> 
> It only is when enjoyment is the highest virtue. It seems that to you it is.
> 
> ...



First off, I certainly don't put hedonism or pursuit of pleasure as my primary motivating factors. But neither do I claim that I wouldn't have such traits. 

Secondly, to your question I would say that it's pointless. Of course the willful corrupter is not morally better of the two, and I certainly don't see hypocrisy in the actions of the woman in your example. I honestly can't understand how you see, but then again, I don't really care either.

Calling you spineless, hypocrite or weak is neither an insult nor condemnation. It's merely an observation on the state of your character.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jul 28, 2020)

Bum Driller said:


> If you enjoy pornographic material, but at the same time condemn those who act in it, that's just hypocrisy.


literally every man on earth enjoys pornographic material. it's literally hard-wired into our brains. doesn't change anything about the net negative that this industry has on society.

it's a bit like calling a heroin junkie a hypocrite when he says that drugs are bad. if anything, you could call him weak-minded and weak-willed because he can't resist the cravings, but calling him a hypocrite for enjoying the sensation of the drug is just dumb because that's just nature - every human on earth would experience great pleasure and enjoyment from heroin, because that's just what the substance does to our brains.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 28, 2020)

Bum Driller said:


> First off, I certainly don't put hedonism or pursuit of pleasure as my primary motivating factors. But neither do I claim that I wouldn't have such traits.
> 
> Secondly, to your question I would say that it's pointless. Of course the willful corrupter is not morally better of the two, and I certainly don't see hypocrisy in the actions of the woman in your example. I honestly can't understand how you see, but then again, I don't really care either.
> 
> Calling you spineless, hypocrite or weak is neither an insult nor condemnation. It's merely an observation on the state of your character.



I didn't ask whether the woman was hypocritical. I asked what makes health in diet and exercise different than sexual health, where in one we can weigh the good against the bad and not in the other. Also, how pointing out such connections is not by itself hypocritical, even if it is a fatty saying that sugar makes you fat. There is literally nothing hypocritical about that.

Also, no answers to my questions.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Jul 28, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> Yeah so ending up in an abusive relationship that was literal hell is "hysterical". go fuck yourself, it's not histrionics all that shit actually happened to me and it has fucked me up in ways you can't imagine. I literally was tortured and threatened into silence for fucking years.


You were "literally was tortured and threatened into silence for fucking years" ? Really? LITERALLY?!
or just 'Reddit literally'.
Call the UN, call the Human Rights commission!

doubt.

Also, No one here cares.
Not your fucking therapist.

You used lonely men for money, now you are trying to use bored men for attention.
You were, are, and always will be a
Whore.
You made yourself this by programming your brain for a hit of dopamine in exchange for attention/cash.

Now be a good whore for us. Post tits.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 28, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> Yeah so ending up in an abusive relationship that was literal hell is "hysterical". go fuck yourself, it's not histrionics all that shit actually happened to me and it has fucked me up in ways you can't imagine. I literally was tortured and threatened into silence for fucking years.


lol


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 28, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> It's one thing to hurt myself it's another matter to engage in an industry that hurts others.


No, thot, it's just as bad to hurt yourself.

The arrows of our anguish fly further than we guess.



Niggaplease said:


> fuck it I'm really chomping at the bit to not powerlevel to much but fuck it.
> here's a comprehensive list of what my ex did to me:
> 1. break into my house with out permission and took roughly 200 dollars out of my bedroom, all the while locking a possum in my house.
> 2. tortured me the next day under the promise of returning said money then afterward threatened me if I told anyone he'd traffick me to Detroit and said he would video and send it to my mother.
> ...



That sounds terrible. But I know people that have it worse.

We have to read your posts.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Jul 28, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> No, thot, it's just as bad to hurt yourself.
> 
> The arrows of our anguish fly further than we guess.
> 
> ...


kinda funny.
NONE of those items are even close to the definition of torture.

Daily reminder to post your tits @Niggaplease  - YOU OWE US


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 28, 2020)

Orange Rhymer said:


> kinda funny.
> NONE of those items are even close to the definition of torture.
> 
> Daily reminder to post your tits @Niggaplease  - YOU OWE US


mmm nope


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jul 28, 2020)

I think liberal feminism has been a shitshow since the early 2010's, even before troonery got popular. Misandry was rampant during the Gamergate era. Male became an insult. There was also the #believewomen trend which encouraged people never to question women. This led to guys getting punished over false rape accusations like this one: 


			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Columbia_University_rape_controversy
		


It was incredibly frustrating being seen as more important than my boyfriend. I considered us equals but suddenly a gaggle of people decided to give my opinion more worth than his just because I was born in the right kind of body.




> Despite power dynamic I held I was still objectified. Little more than a fetish dispenser, even if I was the controller. How can that be considered feminist?


I fail to see what's wrong with being consensually objectified.



> Who legitimately wakes up one day and thinks, I'm going to do something degrading for work, and not have an underlying issue.


Degradation and empowerment are subjective. If you feel degraded when you do something, it's degrading. If you feel empowered when you do something, it's empowering. It doesn't matter what the something in question is.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 29, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> Degradation and empowerment are subjective. If you feel degraded when you do something, it's degrading. If you feel empowered when you do something, it's empowering. It doesn't matter what the something in question is.


This is fundamentally wrong. Please argue how drinking someone's piss can be empowering. Or how it's degrading to have servants who will do whatever you ask. There may be some edge cases, but most of the time it is clear which is which.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Jul 29, 2020)

Empowering and degrading are subjective; but not to an individial. Society as a whole decides on that shit. And even then only mildly, most of it is baked in. 

Some thot getting throat slammed by a random hookup can say she is being empowered; I can say I have a seven foot cock. we'd both be lying.


----------



## Fek (Jul 29, 2020)

Moral relativism is so fucking stupid when it's used by faggots trying to bend over backwards to justify their shitty behavior. How dystopian would your life and the lives of those around you have to be to make this shit _empowering_?

I'm torn between admiring the efforts of those arguing in good faith and just dying of laughter over this entire train wreck of a thread. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Basil II (Jul 31, 2020)

@Niggaplease I find it interesting that your self worth is derived so much from others that even when other people talk shit on kiwifarms, rather than ignore them, you power level even more hoping that the new info will make them think better of you.


----------



## Red-Hot Copper (Jul 31, 2020)

TBF if you can make money by showing your tits and feet to a few hundred neck beards I say go for it. IDK, I don't control what people do with themselves. Yeah it is kinda sick if it's the first thing you turn to once you turn 18. Really besides that I couldn't care less.


----------



## schizoid PD (Jul 31, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> I'm a wineloving repilled nurse now who now has a simp boyfriend 100k in savings and freedom and time on my hands. compared to my sister who got knocked up at 16 is pregnant with her 4 child at 22 and married with an equally good for nothing man I guess my years of toil paid off. Want to know what I did to my ex? I got him to bankrupt himself. he's penniless and possibly did a flip at some point. maybe if I'm lucky coofed himself out of this world.



I find that very interesting because I remember a comment a Psychologist said.  He said one of the main differences in Men and Women is that Men tend to be interested in things and Women tend to be interested in people.  Most Nurses will be Women because they will lie at the edge of the distribution and be REALLY interested in people.  Then I was reading another account recently from a sex worker and she said, "If shes a Nurse, shes probably a sex worker".  

This made me think about what personality type to drawn towards sex work.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 31, 2020)

schizoid PD said:


> I find that very interesting because I remember a comment a Psychologist said.  He said one of the main differences in Men and Women is that Men tend to be interested in things and Women tend to be interested in people.  Most Nurses will be Women because they will lie at the edge of the distribution and be REALLY interested in people.  Then I was reading another account recently from a sex worker and she said, "If shes a Nurse, shes probably a sex worker".
> 
> This made me think about what personality type to drawn towards sex work.
> 
> View attachment 1485640


it depends too on the country. Australia's health care is more socialized than America's, therefore pay will be more suckier than what I make. I didn't from nurse to sex work it was sex work to nurse. Basically I used it to pay for school mostly. like literally in hotspots now popping up due to coivd so most health institutions are paying top dollar as demand is naturally exceeding supply in area where before due to an aging populace there's a shortage. A lot bitch about socialized health medicine not being a thing, but I literally have financial security as well as the capacity to move anyway in USA because of our mostly privatized healthcare system.


----------



## schizoid PD (Jul 31, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> it depends too on the country. Australia's health care is more socialized than America's, therefore pay will be more suckier than what I make. I didn't from nurse to sex work it was sex work to nurse. Basically I used it to pay for school mostly. like literally in hotspots now popping up due to coivd so most health institutions are paying top dollar as demand is naturally exceeding supply in area where before due to an aging populace there's a shortage. A lot bitch about socialized health medicine not being a thing, but I literally have financial security as well as the capacity to move anyway in USA because of our mostly privatized healthcare system.



I see it's a money issue as you said.  But at the same time I wonder who goes:  "I'm sick of being a Nurse, instead of taking care of peoples illnesses for money, I'm going to take care of peoples sexual needs for money" So it makes me think there some sort of personality trait that makes you want to... I dunno... "take care" of people in some way?  Do you think that's true?  Like, why did you decide to become a Nurse?


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 31, 2020)

schizoid PD said:


> I see it's a money issue as you said.  But at the same time I wonder who goes:  "I'm sick of being a Nurse, instead of taking care of peoples illnesses for money, I'm going to take care of peoples sexual needs for money" So it makes me think there some sort of personality trait that makes you want to... I dunno... "take care" of people in some way?  Do you think that's true?  Like, why did you decide to become a Nurse?


Well at first I wanted to be a vet, but then I realized if I got a nursing degree and I got bored of my surroundings I can easily move else where and get a job. like the ability to easily find a job somewhere and have that security to be able to move around.


----------



## schizoid PD (Jul 31, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> Well at first I wanted to be a vet, but then I realized if I got a nursing degree and I got bored of my surroundings I can easily move else where and get a job. like the ability to easily find a job somewhere and have that security to be able to move around.



You mentioned veterinary medicine, another field where Women are dominating.  Which suggests again, you have personality traits that are at the edge of the distribution.  Do you think you have those traits?  I don't know precisely what they are.  The desire to care for others perhaps.  I'm not a psychologist.  I was just wanting to ask your opinion because I wonder if you can give any insight.  As in, what made you want to become a Vet or a Nurse? What about it seemed appealing to you?


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 31, 2020)

schizoid PD said:


> You mentioned veterinary medicine, another field where Women are dominating.  Which suggests again, you have personality traits that are at the edge of the distribution.  Do you think you have those traits?  I don't know precisely what they are.  The desire to care for others perhaps.  I'm not a psychologist.  I was just wanting to ask your opinion because I wonder if you can give any insight.
> 
> View attachment 1485811


I have loved and cared for animals since I was a kid. Me and my cat are best friends for life. I trust animals more than people some days as animals only act in instinct not overt malice. I remember being more upset one time my ex did something shitty to me not because it was directed towards me, but because he locked and therefore terrified both my cat and a possum in a room together. so I do care about animals. people not so much at times, I mean I am empathetic to a certain extent as from an early age I was always put into positions where I had to adult, but I am more inclined to be empathetic to animals more.


----------



## schizoid PD (Jul 31, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> I have loved and cared for animals since I was a kid. Me and my cat are best friends for life. I trust animals more than people some days as animals only act in instinct not overt malice. I remember being more upset one time my ex did something shitty to me not because it was directed towards me, but because he locked and therefore terrified both my cat and a possum in a room together. so I do care about animals.



Do you think you feel a high amount of empathy for Animals and People? (not your ex)


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 31, 2020)

schizoid PD said:


> Do you think you feel a high amount of empathy for Animals and People? (not your ex)


animals high, humans not so much. but even besides my ex almost everyone I have known has always acted on such selfish motivations at times, it's just hard to get out of that head space. I understand pain, loss, fear, but to prevent burn out at work I had to divorce my self from from being emotionally invested.


----------



## schizoid PD (Jul 31, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> animals high, humans not so much. but even besides my ex almost everyone I have known has always acted on such selfish motivations at times, it's just hard to get out of that head space. I understand pain, loss, fear, but to prevent burn out at work I had to divorce my self from from being emotionally invested.



Well I admire that you've been able to control yourself to that degree.  Some people with that amount of empathy just burn out and kill themselves.  I've seen it.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 31, 2020)

schizoid PD said:


> Well I admire that you've been able to control yourself to that degree.  Some people with that amount of empathy just burn out and kill themselves.  I've seen it.


the only thing that gets me hard raging anymore is when stupid shit happens. I'm not talking drunk drivers or radom things being stuck up asses. Basically a few days ago my hospital written me because a jogger told when I was gathering info for contact tracing willingly said they went to a blm protest.


----------



## semiurgent (Jul 31, 2020)

Petition to rename this thread to "Posters of Floyd Mayweather Riots 2020 Thread: After Dark"


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Jul 31, 2020)

Rank thottery infests this thread.


----------



## Getting tard comed (Jul 31, 2020)

@Niggaplease  How much do you charge?


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 31, 2020)

Getting tard comed said:


> @Niggaplease  How much do you charge?


probably wouldn't be able to afford it.


----------



## Calandrino (Jul 31, 2020)

schizoid PD said:


> I find that very interesting because I remember a comment a Psychologist said.  He said one of the main differences in Men and Women is that Men tend to be interested in things and Women tend to be interested in people.  Most Nurses will be Women because they will lie at the edge of the distribution and be REALLY interested in people.  Then I was reading another account recently from a sex worker and she said, "If shes a Nurse, shes probably a sex worker".
> 
> This made me think about what personality type to drawn towards sex work.
> 
> View attachment 1485640


Is there some reason that this has to be two separate jobs anyway? They already have those uniforms. Why can't hospitals expand their services? Same with flight attendants.

Also, I see the ape prostitute threads have been OY VEY SHUT DOWN. Looks like the System doesn't want us considering certain options. This is not the stuff of science fiction, but a part of the very real world we all occupy.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jul 31, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> This is fundamentally wrong. Please argue how drinking someone's piss can be empowering. Or how it's degrading to have servants who will do whatever you ask. There may be some edge cases, but most of the time it is clear which is which.





The second definition refers to emotions. You're asking me to argue how feelings can vary from person to person. Some people love drinking piss, some people think it's normal to lose your virginity to a goat, some people feel nothing negative about killing others. Emotions vary from person to person and they are not set in stone.

If a spiritual leader told his followers his piss was ambrosia, many would drink it and feel empowered doing so. Having servants can seem degrading to people who think it's lazy to let others do chores you could do yourself.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 31, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> Some people love drinking piss, some people think it's normal to lose your virginity to a goat, some people feel nothing negative about killing others.



Yeah, but no normal people do. These are all very extreme and rare deviances. Deviances to a norm don't disprove the norm. If the deviances are more common than the norm, than they are the norm and the previous norm would be the deviance.

The example about servants doesn't work either, because if they do whatever you ask, you can ask them to fuck off and never come back, so it still isn't degrading towards the person who is offered that service. You can try to twist language and meaning in that way, but you will not reach deeper understanding, you will only lessen the meaning of the words and our ability to describe things.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jul 31, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> Yeah, but no normal people do. These are all very extreme and rare deviances. Deviances to a norm don't disprove the norm. If the deviances are more common than the norm, than they are the norm and the previous norm would be the deviance.
> 
> The example about servants doesn't work either, because if they do whatever you ask, you can ask them to fuck off and never come back, so it still isn't degrading towards the person who is offered that service. You can try to twist language and meaning in that way, but you will not reach deeper understanding, you will only lessen the meaning of the words and our ability to describe things.


What does normalcy have to do with it? You said it is fundamentally wrong to claim drinking piss can be empowering. Perhaps those who feel empowered by it are not the norm, but that doesn't mean they don't exist. Same thing with sex workers who find their job empowering.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 31, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> What does normalcy have to do with it? You said it is fundamentally wrong to claim drinking piss can be empowering. Perhaps those who feel empowered by it are not the norm, but that doesn't mean they don't exist. Same thing with sex workers who find their job empowering.



Your entire arguments rests on "if it feels that way, it is that way". Even the definition doesn't say that.

There are two reasons why resting such things purely on emotion doesn't work, including for the sex workers that you allude to.

First, humans are a very social species and as a result, it isn't only our own opinion that matters, it's also the group opinion that matters (even when we say, or try not to care about that of others). So if most people think something is degrading, it will be degrading in the sense that you either have to hide it from people, or they will think worse of you and treat you worse, in the end disempowering/degrading the person. This quickly catches up with "sex workers" and they usually end up paying a high price for it that they had not calculated beforehand. Same thing with internet personalities like gavin or amazing atheist and putting things up their ass in a video. They may think that they don't care, that they're sexually liberated, that the act is empowering, but it's not and the self-debasement will follow them for a long time, as it has.

Second, even when more isolated, there are a lot of things that humans think they can do or manage, but when they get right to it, the inner monkey and it's more primitive emotional circuit takes over and it does not care about any modern definitions of liberated sexuality, or the glory of golden showers. They know that piss is dirty and drinking the piss of another in their presence, is a debasing act that neither will ever forget and will change the social dynamic between those two permanently, no matter how much they assure each other beforehand that it wouldn't. The subconscious starts to leak out.

You can see the same with this internet whore and how she wrote about her former client. It's not hard to spot her disgust. It doesn't matter that they played roles where she was dominating them, because they both knew that they were paying and she was receiving and that's the essential dynamic. She had to fulfill what they wanted. If she didn't please them, they wouldn't come back. They were getting off on things. She was helping them get off. 

So that's what normalcy has to do with it. That you live in a society with other humans. And you live in a body with a human brain and all it's evolutionary and primitive paths that are deeper than anything we can reason out.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 31, 2020)

Calandrino said:


> Is there some reason that this has to be two separate jobs anyway? They already have those uniforms. Why can't hospitals expand their services? Same with flight attendants.
> 
> Also, I see the ape prostitute threads have been OY VEY SHUT DOWN. Looks like the System doesn't want us considering certain options. This is not the stuff of science fiction, but a part of the very real world we all occupy.
> 
> View attachment 1486862


I can see that if sex was declared a fundamental human right and like medicine got involved in that shit. I remember watching an aussie whore on YouTube talk about how she fucked cripples and tards. She kept going on waxing romantic how it was so positive. Like okay she found a niche and started to profit on it, good on her for that, but it still doesn't change that your fucking cripples and tards. Her services must cost them at least a good quater of their monthly tug boat.  If not financially exploitive can a tard really consent to sex? Why does a cripple have to pay for help so they can fuck? I mean that pissed me off. I hate it when they glaze over something inherently exploitive as empowering. I can respect honesty. 
What I did? maybe exploitive. May be but I'm not proud of it either.


----------



## schizoid PD (Jul 31, 2020)

Calandrino said:


> Is there some reason that this has to be two separate jobs anyway? They already have those uniforms. Why can't hospitals expand their services? Same with flight attendants.
> 
> Also, I see the ape prostitute threads have been OY VEY SHUT DOWN. Looks like the System doesn't want us considering certain options. This is not the stuff of science fiction, but a part of the very real world we all occupy.
> 
> View attachment 1486862



It's quite interesting reading up on the subject.


----------



## Getting tard comed (Jul 31, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> probably wouldn't be able to afford it.


Try me, bet I surprise you sweet cheeks 



Fangsofjeff said:


> View attachment 1486870
> The second definition refers to emotions. You're asking me to argue how feelings can vary from person to person. Some people love drinking piss, some people think it's normal to lose your virginity to a goat, some people feel nothing negative about killing others. Emotions vary from person to person and they are not set in stone.
> 
> If a spiritual leader told his followers his piss was ambrosia, many would drink it and feel empowered doing so. Having servants can seem degrading to people who think it's lazy to let others do chores you could do yourself.


Comes down to whether you believe in objective morality/ethics or if you think everything is subjective. I'd wager getting pissed on and drinking it is objectively degrading and anyone thinking that's empowering is copeing the fuck out of that situation. Feel free to disagree.


----------



## Niggaplease (Aug 1, 2020)

schizoid PD said:


> It's quite interesting reading up on the subject.
> 
> View attachment 1487275
> View attachment 1487294
> ...


See there has to be something about aussies healthcare that makes literal whoring a better prospect. most of the time in the USA it's the other way around.


----------



## schizoid PD (Aug 1, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> See there has to be something about aussies healthcare that makes literal whoring a better prospect. most of the time in the USA it's the other way around.



Because Nevada is the only state that allows legal Prostitution.  In Australia is pretty much legal everywhere.  There's a brothel in every major industrial district.  Plus high class ones in the cities.  They get protection by the law, and medical checkups.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Aug 2, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> First, humans are a very social species and as a result, it isn't only our own opinion that matters, it's also the group opinion that matters (even when we say, or try not to care about that of others). So if most people think something is degrading, it will be degrading in the sense that you either have to hide it from people, or they will think worse of you and treat you worse, in the end disempowering/degrading the person. This quickly catches up with "sex workers" and they usually end up paying a high price for it that they had not calculated beforehand. Same thing with internet personalities like gavin or amazing atheist and putting things up their ass in a video. They may think that they don't care, that they're sexually liberated, that the act is empowering, but it's not and the self-debasement will follow them for a long time, as it has.


 If what is degrading depends on what others think, all it takes to make anything not degrading is to change other people's minds. Therefore, someone highly charismatic could convince a crowd that drinking piss makes them great. For people with autism, most things would be degrading because they have trouble understanding how to please the crowd.




> Second, even when more isolated, there are a lot of things that humans think they can do or manage, but when they get right to it, the inner monkey and it's more primitive emotional circuit takes over and it does not care about any modern definitions of liberated sexuality, or the glory of golden showers. They know that piss is dirty and drinking the piss of another in their presence, is a debasing act that neither will ever forget and will change the social dynamic between those two permanently, no matter how much they assure each other beforehand that it wouldn't. The subconscious starts to leak out.
> 
> You can see the same with this internet whore and how she wrote about her former client. It's not hard to spot her disgust. It doesn't matter that they played roles where she was dominating them, because they both knew that they were paying and she was receiving and that's the essential dynamic. She had to fulfill what they wanted. If she didn't please them, they wouldn't come back. They were getting off on things. She was helping them get off.
> 
> So that's what normalcy has to do with it. That you live in a society with other humans. And you live in a body with a human brain and all it's evolutionary and primitive paths that are deeper than anything we can reason out.


The inner monkey does not work the same way for everyone and it can somewhat be controlled. How do coroners get over the primal disgust most humans have to slicing up dead bodies? How are soldiers able to kill when to most of us, it's a repulsive act?




Getting tard comed said:


> Try me, bet I surprise you sweet cheeks


I'll send you pictures of my toenail clippings for you to worship if you give me a million dollars, bby. 



Niggaplease said:


> If not financially exploitive can a tard really consent to sex?


That depends on how retarded we're talking. Many can voice their opinion.



> Why does a cripple have to pay for help so they can fuck?


Because nobody would fuck them for free except maybe other tards. They're gross.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 2, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> See there has to be something about aussies healthcare that makes literal whoring a better prospect. most of the time in the USA it's the other way around.


It's more left wing. More socialised.



Fangsofjeff said:


> what is degrading depends on what others think, all it takes to make anything not degrading is to change other people's minds. Therefore, someone highly charismatic could convince a crowd that drinking piss makes them great



A lot of factors go into it, it's not "just what others think", but it's an important component.

Of course your example does happen. It's a good point. People are frequently willing to debase themselves for highly charismatic people, like the people that murdered for Charles Manson.  Or any low level scientologist that gives all their belongings and just soends all life trying to recruit people on the street.

But there comes a time in most people's lives when they are no longer part of that group. And then it'll be a badge of shame.

Particularly things like drinking piss.



Fangsofjeff said:


> How are soldiers able to kill when to most of us, it's a repulsive act



They aren't really though. Even drone operators, who are very far removed from seeing, hearing and smelling the death they cause have high rates of PTSD and suicide. There is a pact between hollywood and the US army. Leaks have shown that even lighthearted jokes about suicide in context related to combat are removed at request. So even the people who are trained and focused on it, the subconscious comes leaking out.

It's true that the inner monkey is not exactly the same for each, huge genetic differences as well as personality differences (not all animals have personality differences, it seems to be an evolved trait of social creatures). Some soldiers do have no difficulty with killing. But you have no way of knowing unless you do it and the damage you may do to yourself is permanent.

It not being the same for each also does not mean it can be whatever you want or that there aren't observable trends.

Much like whoring, it's high risk behaviour. The US army doesn't want you to know that besides the risk of death, there is also the risk of permanent mental damage when everything in the missions goes as planned. Same thing with the pimps and prostitution.


----------



## FunPosting101 (Aug 4, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> Much like whoring, it's high risk behaviour. The US army doesn't want you to know that besides the risk of death, there is also the risk of permanent mental damage when everything in the missions goes as planned. Same thing with the pimps and prostitution.


Whoring is only high risk if the whore in question either won't or can't have her customers use condoms when they fuck. Comparing the mental trauma that comes from being in combat with the supposed trauma that comes from exchanging a service(in this case, sex)for money is almost as dumb as thinking prostitution and porn should be illegal in the first place.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 4, 2020)

FunPosting101 said:


> Whoring is only high risk if the whore in question either won't or can't have her customers use condoms when they fuck. Comparing the mental trauma that comes from being in combat with the supposed trauma that comes from exchanging a service(in this case, sex)for money is almost as dumb as thinking prostitution and porn should be illegal in the first place.




If you think the only risk of "sex work" is STD's, you're as naive as thinking that just asking a John to use a condom eliminates all risk if STDs. Try to think about it for a second or two. What are the unique risks of these lines of work that you don't experience elsewhere?

Seriously, try to answer the question. Assume an 18 or 19 year old girl is asking you for advice on what the risks are for let's say, working in a brothel with security to pay for college.

What would the considerations be that you included in your advice? What would the risk analysis look like?


----------



## FunPosting101 (Aug 4, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> If you think the only risk of "sex work" is STD's, you're as naive as thinking that just asking a John to use a condom eliminates all risk if STDs. Try to think about it for a second or two. What are the unique risks of these lines of work that you don't experience elsewhere?
> 
> Seriously, try to answer the question. Assume an 18 or 19 year old girl is asking you for advice on what the risks are for let's say, working in a brothel with security to pay for college.
> 
> What would the considerations be that you included in your advice? What would the risk analysis look like?


Condoms eliminate the most serious STD risk, HIV/AIDs. Legal prostitution has the same sort of "unique" risks that other jobs which involve popularity involve, stalkers and shit like that. You negate a lot of that risk by owning a firearm and knowing how and when to use it.


----------



## HonestJohn2376 (Aug 6, 2020)

Austrian Conscript 1915 said:


> That doesn't matter, really, because only the best rise to the top, and the men who are in the affairs of government are the best. To what is best for me, it's better to Thomas Hobbes of Malmesbury to the empire has risen to the top. I was impressed.



First, that's not even the issue. @Terrorist claims women don't have as much agency as men because they are more easily "brainwashed" into having foolish opinions (presumably on average). The Internet easily disproves that claim.

Second, the men running the government are the best? Are you serious? And why are we changing the idea from averages to the few elites?



Lemmingwise said:


> But do well-informed women with good judgement exist in any sphere of human life?



I don't know. Do such men exist? I doubt it.


----------



## Save Goober (Aug 6, 2020)

HonestJohn2376 said:


> First, that's not even the issue. @Terrorist claims women don't have as much agency as men because they are more easily "brainwashed" into having foolish opinions (presumably on average). The Internet easily disproves that claim.
> 
> Second, the men running the government are the best? Are you serious? And why are we changing the idea from averages to the few elites?
> 
> ...


Evolutionarily speaking, men are more likely to be risk-takers, while women are more likely to go with the flow and do what is "safe." So you should actually have more men making dipshit risky decisions.
In my personal experience, maybe women make more bad decisions. It's hard to tell. You can also argue a lot of those bad decisions still fall into the "safe, go with the flow" category. Staying with a shitty partner is a known risk. You have the entire feminist media telling women sex work is a really smart way to build a nest egg, and a lot of them do it because friends/influencers are doing it., ie going with the flow.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Aug 6, 2020)

melty said:


> Evolutionarily speaking, men are more likely to be risk-takers, while women are more likely to go with the flow and do what is "safe." So you should actually have more men making dipshit risky decisions.
> In my personal experience, maybe women make more bad decisions. It's hard to tell. You can also argue a lot of those bad decisions still fall into the "safe, go with the flow" category. Staying with a shitty partner is a known risk. You have the entire feminist media telling women sex work is a really smart way to build a nest egg, and a lot of them do it because friends/influencers are doing it., ie going with the flow.


this fits my experiences too
men are much more likely than women to randomly come up with and act on ludicrous nonsense ideas
women on the other hand are much more easy to influence and convince to go along with dumb shit than men, especially if the people doing the convincing are part of the popular/cool kids


----------



## Kitsuna (Aug 23, 2020)

It's a bit of a stretch video, but I think it summed it up as best as it could on why sex work is quite problematic.


----------



## formershroomeryuser (Aug 23, 2020)

It definitely sucks when the job you think is so empowering is suddenly not empowering at all. Nothing worst in life. Unfortunate but I guess in America if fucking for money does bring you the sense of empowerment you desire then you must seek other empowering careers such as buying and fixing and reselling dilapidated properties or being the head chef of a famous kitchen or perhaps working in the film industry. Perhaps you can find the sexual rush you need in these industries. If not IDK but clearly the career you currently thought was major empowering is not and its a bummer but time to switch trades. Real talk


----------



## Niggaplease (Aug 23, 2020)

formershroomeryuser said:


> It definitely sucks when the job you think is so empowering is suddenly not empowering at all. Nothing worst in life. Unfortunate but I guess in America if fucking for money does bring you the sense of empowerment you desire then you must seek other empowering careers such as buying and fixing and reselling dilapidated properties or being the head chef of a famous kitchen or perhaps working in the film industry. Perhaps you can find the sexual rush you need in these industries. If not IDK but clearly the career you currently thought was major empowering is not and its a bummer but time to switch trades. Real talk


oh but I did switch trades, I used a majority of my funds that wasn't taken to put me through nurse school. Financial aid wasn't enough I had to buy equipment text books. I remember not eating for a week because the semester was starting and I needed books. Empowering isn't selling your body, empowering is lifting yourself up going through blood sweat and tears facing hunger and sometimes despair I even sacrificed my health to rise above the shitty lot life dealt me. I remember when I was young I wanted to be a historian specializing in Egypt. I wanted to discover new artifacts. but my life for a time became nothing but caring for others. I lost my self, because it was consumed by the needs of others. Because of los ing my sense of self, it was easy to be pressured intro sex work. When finally I woke up and realized my life should be my own, Instead of pleasing others I should just live for my self. Anger and determination drove me to take it back. I became a nurse with a multitude of experience, I now have money to do with as I please. I will never be able to fulfill my life long wish but at least I made myself and carved a new life. the only thing that remains to continue on is the memories of me dreaming, and the determination to never let it happen again.


----------



## formershroomeryuser (Aug 23, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> oh but I did switch trades, I used a majority of my funds that wasn't taken to put me through nurse school. Financial aid wasn't enough I had to buy equipment text books. I remember not eating for a week because the semester was starting and I needed books. Empowering isn't selling your body, empowering is lifting yourself up going through blood sweat and tears facing hunger and sometimes despair I even sacrificed my health to rise above the shitty lot life dealt me. I remember when I was young I wanted to be a historian specializing in Egypt. I wanted to discover new artifacts. but my life for a time became nothing but caring for others. I lost my self, because it was consumed by the needs of others. Because of los ing my sense of self, it was easy to be pressured intro sex work. When finally I woke up and realized my life should be my own, Instead of pleasing others I should just live for my self. Anger and determination drove me to take it back. I became a nurse with a multitude of experience, I now have money to do with as I please. I will never be able to fulfill my life long wish but at least I made myself and carved a new life. the only thing that remains to continue on is the memories of me dreaming, and the determination to never let it happen again.



I have always wanted to take a hot beautiful hooker and bring her out of the horrible life and marry her and take her home and make her happy. In real life its totally intangible. Its like Dr Dre said You Can't Make a Ho a House Wife. I know it conjures up ideas of that movie with Richard Gere and Julia Roberts and sounds stupid. But yeah aside from that movie this has pretty much been the relationship bane of my life.

For me to want to be involved with a girl it has to be some crazy psycho bitch who has a kid and its not going to work with the other guy and I am like "yeah for sure I am this guy that can handle this and do this for sure." Its not reality. Since 2004 I have liked 7 girls who had a kid and did not work with the guy. 2 this year funny enough. But these last 2 times I did not fall in love. Am I learning?

But for real I cannot just be with a normal bitch. It has to be like she doesn't want the other guy anymore or the girl moved away and lives somewhere else and I try and visit her or some shit it has to be some nuts as fuck ass bitch. Some really tame me kind of girl. And let me tell you none of them can be tamed. So whatever. It doesn't matter crazy or not you cannot fix a brain that is genetically programed at birth to be totally not reasonable. The average female is just this thing.

So anyway what were you? A male hooker? I had no idea I would ever meet one but I have heard of male hookers a bunch. Be honest know were there a lot of cute young girls in your path or is the truth more they were mostly old ladies? Cmon I know they were mostly old ladies. Haha you drove miss Daisy all right. Drove her to the pleasure zone. Lol its all good honest money is honest money. If you worked hard for its its yours nigga.


----------



## HonestJohn2376 (Sep 2, 2020)

FunPosting101 said:


> Whoring is only high risk if the whore in question either won't or can't have her customers use condoms when they fuck. Comparing the mental trauma that comes from being in combat with the supposed trauma that comes from exchanging a service(in this case, sex)for money is almost as dumb as thinking prostitution and porn should be illegal in the first place.



I'd say whoring has way more risks, especially if you're poor, abused, or desperate, which most whores are. If you work under a pimp or madam, you're at the mercy of a capricious boss who is not above beating or killing you. If you work freelance, those same pimps and madams want you dead for stealing clients from their businesses. The clients themselves can get really creepy, abusive, even murderous. Whores are convenient victims for many assholes with dangerous fetishes and serial killers. That doesn't even include all the normal dangers of poor living.  

All that stuff can be very traumatizing, PTSD worthy. I wouldn't be surprised if even a "normal" and "consensual" exchange of services is traumatizing because you make yourself vulnerable on demand for a person you're not close to and may even loathe.


----------



## FunPosting101 (Sep 2, 2020)

HonestJohn2376 said:


> I'd say whoring has way more risks, especially if you're poor, abused, or desperate, which most whores are. If you work under a pimp or madam, you're at the mercy of a capricious boss who is not above beating or killing you. If you work freelance, those same pimps and madams want you dead for stealing clients from their businesses. The clients themselves can get really creepy, abusive, even murderous. Whores are convenient victims for many assholes with dangerous fetishes and serial killers. That doesn't even include all the normal dangers of poor living.
> 
> All that stuff can be very traumatizing, PTSD worthy. I wouldn't be surprised if even a "normal" and "consensual" exchange of services is traumatizing because you make yourself vulnerable on demand for a person you're not close to and may even loathe.


I mostly disagree with this because most whores aren't streetwalkers. There are middle-market prostitutes who advertise themselves online who typically don't have drug addictions, aren't abuse victims, and aren't necessarily desperate. The client thing is partially true though, but that has to do with the trade being technically illegal in most of the country which in turn means that a disproportionate number of a prostitute's clients will be people who don't care about the law for one reason or another.


----------



## Fractal Lifeform (Sep 2, 2020)

In this thread, we see what is for all intents and purposes a feminist say that men of the West are cucks and that this is good and she has a SIMP boyfriend.

Feminism again showing it was never about equality. Its about female supremacy.


----------



## Buffy the SJW slayer (Sep 4, 2020)

I totally agree OP.

I don't understand how sex work can be considered empowering at all. I think this line of thinking often comes from people who've never done sex work, or haven't done it for very long, or who have skirted the fringes of sex work, for example stripping or pole dancing.

There's a reason why most women in sex work have to be forced into it and trafficked, have mental health issues, are autistic (and therefore deadened of emotions), sociopathic (much the same) or fed a steady stream of drugs.

Sex work is dangerous physically as well as mentally and emotionally. There are a lot of deviant, weird people out there and you will deal with them on a steady basis. I don't really understand why there is such a call to name sex work anything other than what it is: work. It's not fun, glamorous or particularly meaningful. It still results in STD's, pregnancy and mental disturbances (yes...for men in the industry also.)

There's a reason why normal, well adjusted people don't go into sex work or if they do, not for very long.

Human trafficking wouldn't be a thing if people wanted to do it.

I totally agree with the poster above who posted that the sexual revolution was designed to harm women whilst pretending to be for women. Fewer things have made women so disposable and disrespected as the sexual revolution, and if you speak against it, you are considered a prude in this vortex of artificial, pornified sexuality. 

What's empowering is being healthy, doing a job you enjoy, having a community and family and being respected by those close to you. Sex work erodes these things from a person.


----------



## Meriasek (Sep 4, 2020)

To be honest, earning 100k per month for masturbating in front of a camera is pretty empowering in some ways.


			https://twitter.com/theSamParr/status/1301613151381860357
		

On the other hand, it's not a job you can do forever, and it will affect your private life to a significant degree.


----------



## Dread First (Sep 5, 2020)

Coming from a culturally conservative background, I've always been critical of the people who've championed "sex work" as empowering. In a vacuum, I can see how it can be empowering if you're a sex worker who doesn't give a shit about what they do Hell, I can even respect a woman who has an Onlyfans page if she's not a fucking sperg who bitches about how "sex work is real work." Why? Because if it's empowering, she wouldn't be demanding career validation from others.

However, the reality of sex work isn't so cut-and-dried. The bitter truth of the matter is that by engaging in sex work, you forfeit all rights you have to bitch about the people you come across. It's fucking sad to me how some people are autistic enough to simp for, stalk, or even harass women who just want to fuck/sell nudes/whatever for money, but those types of people do exist. Hell, you still come across such people on average, customer-facing lines of work like retail, repair, maintenance, or what have you. If customers in more socially acceptable lines of work are capable of being unhinged lunatics, what makes anyone with a functioning brain think that they wouldn't exist in sex work? Furthermore, what makes these "sex workers" feel that they won't be even _more_ unhinged? Sex has been a taboo subject since time immemorial; don't be surprised if you come across creeps in droves.

Another thing that irks me about "sex work" is entitlement. I've briefly touched upon this in a post I made in the Jodee thread, so allow me to elaborate here. Believe it or not, but people who buy nudes have _standards_. It might not seem plausible at a cursory glance, but hear me out. A sensible buyer for any product prioritises one thing: value. If you're the type of person who charges $50 for bikini photos, word of mouth will spread that your OF is just a glorified Instagram page and you'll lose subscribers.

Similarly, not everyone's going to find you attractive. Like any business venture, it takes monumental effort to grow your brand, but that would imply you have a product worth selling in the first place. If you're a landwhale who's charging $20 a month for heavily edited "lewd" pictures, don't be surprised if you don't have many takers. Any fat findom mistresses you see on Twitter with some modicum of success are likely the exception and not the rule.

Also, people seem to overlook the fact that beauty fades with age. How many porn stars from the mid-to-late 2000s still have active careers in porn now? Even if you're the stereotypical Twitter e-girl who's conventionally attractive in some capacity, those looks aren't gonna stay with you forever. Your subscribers will know that you're ageing faster than you can pick up on it. Some people are definitely into MILF porn, so you might be able to pursue that demographic. However, that well will eventually run dry. What will you do when you're in your mid-30s with a floundering OF page that doesn't even afford you a week's worth of groceries?

Of course, I've focused way too much on sex work as something positive. It's no secret that human trafficking drives a large portion of activity in the world of sex work. Legal brothels along with consensual and dare I say ethical pornography won't ever change the fact that shady shit always happens behind the scenes in the broader field of sex work. At its most basic, we have Asian massage parlours busted for being brothels in disguise on the local news. At its most sinister, we have shit like coercion of barely legal women into pornography and prostitution, human trafficking, sexual abuse, and all kinds of nasty shit happening behind the scenes. Sex work can never be a normalised line of work because everyone knows that some genuinely horrible stuff happens all the time. Pornhub is 100% legal, but am I supposed to forget about all the stories where revenge porn and CP were readily available on the site without any intervention on Pornhub's part without legal involvement?

Finally, there's the matter of how this focus on sex work being empowering ignores other cultural values on shit like sexuality and female empowerment. I won't deny that the Middle East/Central/South Asia has a lot of issues with women's rights. Even so, that doesn't change the fact that so many brown women have gone on to become doctors, lawyers, engineers, nuclear physicists, professors, and so many other types of well-educated professions. This is mainly due to how stigmatised sex is in that part of the world due to religion and culture. While I will admit that's only true for well-educated women that compose a minority of the population, that still doesn't change the fact that female literacy and education _is_ an initiative that countries like Iran and India have been pushing for years. When sex isn't an option for women to explore for empowerment, you'll find that literacy and education take priority. After all, no one _wants_ to stay in a shithole village for the rest of their lives.

At the end of the day, there are far too many reasons why sex work being empowering is a logical fallacy. If you're a self-professed sex worker who finds what they do empowering, more power to you. Even so, don't forget that sex work as a whole won't ever be accepted as a genuinely empowering field to work in unless until all the shady shit goes away (which it never will). Also, sex work won't ever hold a candle to education being the more effective tool for female empowerment.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 5, 2020)

Sex fartting isn't diarrhewa


----------



## MushroomLandTV (Sep 5, 2020)

“When you do sex work instead of gradually making more money as you age you gradually make less. This leaves you with no income and no skill when age finally catches up to you.”

“ACTUALLY there are two prostitutes in Amsterdam who make bank in their 70’s.”

“I think it’s a fair generalization that most people would rather hire a 25 year old prostitute than a 45 year old prostitute.”

“Ew, guess you like ‘em young, huh? Creep.”


----------



## JoseRaulChupacabra (Sep 7, 2020)

DeMDemonz said:


> “ACTUALLY there are two prostitutes in Amsterdam who make bank in their 70’s.”


Are they sure those aren't madams?


----------



## janedoe (Sep 16, 2020)

it's not empowering because it's a job where you cater to men who do not respect you. women try to say that they have the power because they are the ones making the money, but guess what: i pay spics to mow my lawn. their job is still to cater to me. i pay the plumber to pump the shit from my pipes. his job is to cater to me. they are not empowering jobs. despite that, i still respect those jobs way more than i respect a lazy college dropout shoving a dragon dildo up her loose asshole. 

it's not empowering, it's easy money. aint nothing wrong with easy money. but you don't get to sit your used goods ass on a pedestal for it and demand respect.


----------



## дядя Боря (Sep 16, 2020)

welcometotherock said:


> After all, no one _wants_ to stay in a shithole village for the rest of their lives.



you'd be really surprised how many do. Even among Americans, I've known quiet a few who never traveled abroad (even Canada or Mexico) or went to see places.



janedoe said:


> it's not empowering because it's a job where you cater to men who do not respect you. women try to say that they have the power because they are the ones making the money, but guess what: i pay spics to mow my lawn. their job is still to cater to me. i pay the plumber to pump the shit from my pipes. his job is to cater to me. they are not empowering jobs. despite that, i still respect those jobs way more than i respect a lazy college dropout shoving a dragon dildo up her loose asshole.
> 
> it's not empowering, it's easy money. aint nothing wrong with easy money. but you don't get to sit your used goods ass on a pedestal for it and demand respect.



I've heard about Eastern Euros setting up cam farms with hired help and I don't know, but probably that's going on in Asia too. We are probably not reached saturation point. I don't get simps paying money for some slut's snatch vid, but obviously demand is higher than supply if money making cam vids pay that well and/or marketing from 3rd worlders is not reaching Western markets. I also heard about foreign cam girls working with interpreters too. Cam whoring may be taking pay cut real soon.


----------



## janedoe (Sep 16, 2020)

дядя Боря said:


> I don't get simps paying money for some slut's snatch vid


people who pay for things like camshow interaction or onlyfans are usually paying for the parasocial relationship, i believe. which is also why i don't feel sorry for niggas who pay, because that shit is mad pathetic.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Sep 16, 2020)

janedoe said:


> people who pay for things like camshow interaction or onlyfans are usually paying for the parasocial relationship, i believe. which is also why i don't feel sorry for niggas who pay, because that shit is mad pathetic.



It's like people giving DSP money. It's just so sad.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 16, 2020)

FunPosting101 said:


> Condoms eliminate the most serious STD risk, HIV/AIDs. Legal prostitution has the same sort of "unique" risks that other jobs which involve popularity involve, stalkers and shit like that. You negate a lot of that risk by owning a firearm and knowing how and when to use it.



You think the risk profile of a celebrity and a prostitute is identical?

Here's one thing that a prostitute sells when she sells her body. She is selling her romantic future. High quality men will never commit to someone who has been a prostitute. Mid to low quality men won't commit to her while she is a prostitute. But prostitution does help reduce rape, so there's that.


----------



## Women should die (Sep 16, 2020)

the only thing that can truly 'empower' a women is by having a husband, having babies, becoming a mother, and staying at home. No women have been empowered by working ANYWHERE.


----------



## Law (Sep 16, 2020)

Just read the horrifying reviews of prostituted woman that their customers leave. The men who purchase sex workers don't see them as human. It's why so many prostitutes get murdered, even in countries where it's legal like Germany. 
I don't understand why anyone would want to have sex with a stranger who clearly finds them revolting and is only doing it for money, but that's johns, simps and pimps for you. Truly degenerate in every sense of the word.


----------



## TamarYaelBatYah (Sep 21, 2020)

Agreed with the OP. 

It is _not_ empowering to willingly place yourself into a role that Patriarchal men created long ago. The very idea that it is fair compensation or "powerful" for a woman to get praise, pay and attention because she is willing to take her clothes off for a stranger, only willingly to be discarded afterward, is not empowerment. It stems from _internalized misogyny_, where women are brainwashed to believe that they should be pet on the head and praised for acting like a sexual object. Allowing a man to discard you afterward, simply in exchange for praise, pay and attention is devaluing of one's self. 

Sex and nudity was created for the intimate setting of a committed relationship. It is only in that setting that a woman will be treated with the highest dignity and empowerment. When you make a man commit before receiving sexual gratification from you as a woman, then you uphold your value!


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 21, 2020)

Stay in your thread, crazy ho.  Here there be dragons.


----------



## Santa Fe Swag (Feb 2, 2022)

Sex work is kinda the lowest common denominator for work. People mostly do it out of desperation or because they were forced to. Nothing is empowering about that.


----------

